# Electric cars are far cleaner than gas powered cars, we need incentives



## kyzr (Jun 27, 2019)

If climate concerns are very important to democrats, then we all should be driving electric cars.  We need tax incentives to get car buyers into EVs.  Also, raising the gas tax to fund infrastructure would be a good thing too.
Charging An Electric Vehicle Is Far Cleaner Than Driving On Gasoline, Everywhere In America
Lets take a poll.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2019)

The power grid was not designed to charge 300 million cars at night.


.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> The power grid was not designed to charge 300 million cars at night.
> 
> 
> .




This guy gets it.....most don’t.

Electric cars and fossil fuel plants is NOT the answer.

E-cars and Nuke plants?  Yes.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

*Electric cars are heavily dependent on toxic chemicals to be built.  Even something as simple as mining the Copper which electric vehicles have an enormous amount of copper in them, are an environmental nightmare.





Here are copper mines seen from space.













*


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Electric cars are heavily dependent on toxic chemicals to be built.  Even something as simple as mining the Copper which electric vehicles have an enormous amount of copper in them, are an environmental nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats why recycling is so important,,


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2019)

The only incentive needed is for them to be cheaper, more convenient, and drive better than internal combustion engine cars. Until or unless that happens, no other incentives will be effective.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jun 27, 2019)

A lot of people have problems running their AC, the power grid has brown outs and in California they turn of the power on windy days, and Democrats want everyone to plug their cars into the wall.

If we had nuclear power, it would make more sense.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Electric cars are heavily dependent on toxic chemicals to be built.  Even something as simple as mining the Copper which electric vehicles have an enormous amount of copper in them, are an environmental nightmare.
> ...



*You will NEVER be able to recycle enough Copper to convert 300 Million combustion vehicles to Electric.
Not only that, you need other Toxic Chemicals like Lithium, and Rare Earths etc. and other minerals.

It would be easier to send people to colonize Mars than to get rid of Hydrocarbon Fuels which btw, are Distilled in The Earth's Interior, and are Abiotic in nature, and not finite.

Drilling for Oil and Natural Gas actually makes a far smaller footprint than mining Copper, Lead, and Lithium.

This is a Lithium Mine.





This is a Toxic Lithium Evaporation Pool Farm.






Proof THAT Enviro Nazis are Just Morons, and deserving of the Name Lib Tard




*


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


why are you converting old cars??? thats just stupid,,
just build new ones,,,we do that everyday


and I hate to break it to you but oil is running out and we can never grow enough corn to replace it,,,or cook enough french fries,,,


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

*These are Lead and Zinc mines.  Again this is required for Electric Vehicles.*


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> ... I hate to break it to you but oil is running out ...,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *These are Lead and Zinc mines.  Again this is required for Electric Vehicles.*





Iron mines arent much different







and getting oil has now resorted to creating mini earthquakes which last forever,,,and cant be good for the planet,,,

so we are fucked either way


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



*If you believe Oil is Running Out, you are Brainwashed.  

Let me ask you one question.  There was never life on the Moon Titan.  Yet, the entire planet is awash in Petroleum and Natural Gas.  There are Oceans and Rivers of it.

Hydrogen and Carbon are the two most abundant elements on Earth.

Hydrocarbons can be artificially made on the surface of Earth from Garbage or plant waste, silage, saw grass, any organic material, and are also made in the interior of Earth under heat and pressure which combine Hydrogen and Carbon in to Hydrocarbons.

Americans are stupid and most fail Chemistry.  Most Libtards are woefully uneducated about science so they fall for crap like the Global Warming Hoax or Peak Oil Theory.

How can someone not know that Hydrogen and Carbon can be combined together to make all types of Hydrocarbons?

Fossil Fuel is a joke, and a nearly 200 year old failed theory.

Guess what the "Sludge" is on the last image?

Petroleum.










\




Cassini Explores a Methane Sea on Titan*


----------



## Maxdeath (Jun 27, 2019)

Always get a kick out of those falsely believing that electric cars are environmentally freindly. 

They depend  on enviromnmentally unfriendly mining. They need electricity that is not enviromnmentally friendly. The manufacturing is not environmentally friendly. They batteries require replacement, again not really enviromnmentally friendly. They require roads which are made from oil products. The use tires made from oil. They use plastics made from oil.

If you live on n the cold northern climates they do not have the heat or range. Charging stations are not readily available and require time out of your travel. All in all a fun to play with article that you can pretend to be helping the environment with.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Electric cars are heavily dependent on toxic chemicals to be built.  Even something as simple as mining the Copper which electric vehicles have an enormous amount of copper in them, are an environmental nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They dug those mines not for cars. So now you want us to get rid of electricity in our society......


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Electric cars are heavily dependent on toxic chemicals to be built.  Even something as simple as mining the Copper which electric vehicles have an enormous amount of copper in them, are an environmental nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The dirty little secret of "renewable" energy


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *These are Lead and Zinc mines.  Again this is required for Electric Vehicles.*
> ...



*Again, you like most Americans and especially Liberals are WOEFULLY UNEDUCATED.

Fracking does not produce Earthquakes.

Fracking does at times create subsidence tremors which are completely unrelated to Earthquakes.

Earthquakes are created by a sudden release of tension between two tectonic plates or a fault.

Subsidence tremors are nothing more than a shallow P- and S- wave like a sound wave that is produced when a large volume of Brine is pumped in to a sedimentary layer to extract oil and natural gas.

Calling a subsidence tremor an Earthquake is Political Propaganda and nothing more.



*


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...




you have to consider what it takes to make a gallon of gas/fuel,,

used to be real cheap,,,now like the ethanol hoax which takes 1 1/2 gal of fossil fuels to make 1 gal of ethanol plus government subsidies,,,,stupid if you ask me

its getting close on crude that its going to  take 1 gal to get 1 gal

and fracking is one of the dumber things humans have done


as for methane exactly how does that power a car??? 

fact is there is still a lot of research need mostly on the waste from all of the materials involved,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


fracking is a mini earthquake and really stupid,,,

and more proof the oil is running out,,,at least to the point of cost for getting it,,,

it used to be just drill a hole and stand back, now its a major event to get it


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Electric cars are heavily dependent on toxic chemicals to be built.  Even something as simple as mining the Copper which electric vehicles have an enormous amount of copper in them, are an environmental nightmare.
> ...


*It's not renewable if you are mining the elements and metals like I have shown here.  And the Electricity produced to charge these vehicles has to come from Hydrocarbons.  No way could we rely on something as undependable as solar or wind.

The entire world will starve or freeze to death if you eliminate hydrocarbons.*


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



We could go 100% nuclear.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> The power grid was not designed to charge 300 million cars at night.
> 
> 
> .


 Funny chit.

What else goes on at night?


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



*Subsidence Tremors are not Earthquakes.

Educate yourself.

A Landslide produces a subsidence tremor.  A Large Truck going down your street produces a tremor.
Hulk Hogan Body Slamming Someone produces a tremor.

The Subsidence Tremors that are sometimes produced by Fracking are completely unrelated to Earthquakes.

But Enviro Whackos like all Democrats like to lie and scare people, so you will always have that kind of Fake News dumped on Stupid People.*


----------



## RealDave (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



This is a bullshit argument.  Ummm the downsides of this bad stuff utilized once in building a vehicle vs bad stuff generated every mile they drive,......


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...




who said anything about eliminating them???

its about getting prepared for the future,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...




I never said they were,,,

maybe you should read what I said before you twist my words rant incoherently,,,


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Add to that the toxic waste dump that are rare earth metal mines

And we have enough nuclear material sitting around to power the entire country for a couple centuries or more


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



*The Green New Scam wants to eliminate them.

And The Future is Hydrocarbon

Your PC cannot exist without Hydrocarbons, neither can space travel.

Hell, you cannot even make a wind turbine or solar panel without hydrocarbons and polymers.*


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm a big proponent of technology.  Love it.

But, I swear to God, if dimocrap scum are involved in it?  They WILL fuck it up.

Everything they touch turns to shit.  Everything.

I'd love to see E-Cars on the road a lot more.

Maybe we could get the goobermint to standardize a battery pack and have places along the road, like Gas Stations, where you could stop and swap a dead battery pack for a fresh one and head on down the road.  That would be pretty far in the future.

I'd also like to see overcrowded Cities, like New Yawk Shitty, ban private cars in their downtown area altogether.  Have free buses you can just hop onto and ride around in.

But, again, since dimocrap FILTH will be involved, it won't be possible.

They'll have 20 homeless fucks per busload living in them, thieving lawyers suing the City at every turn......

In Philthydelphia, there has been a plague of lawsuits over minor Bus accidents.  Since it's almost impossible to prove who was and wasn't on a Bus when it got hit or hit something, they've paid out as many as 250 claims on one Bus accident.

In fact, there was a Bus Accident announced on the radio one time and over 50 people showed up and said they were hurt on the Bus.

Problem was, the Bus hadn't left the Bus Yard yet.  It hit the gate on the way out.

You can't do anything in this Country until you exterminate the dimocrap scum party.  It's just hopeless as long as those scumbags are on the loose.

I'd love to see some new Tech.  But as long as dimocrap scum have any power at all, it will be a shit-show.

With them, it always is.

Look at the Hi-Speed Rail system in Kalifornication.  Another dimocrap scum fuckup.  Which is really all they know how to do.

You want a nice Country?  Get rid of dimocrap scum.  One way or the other.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


The future is nuclear


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 27, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> The only incentive needed is for them to be cheaper, more convenient, and drive better than internal combustion engine cars. Until or unless that happens, no other incentives will be effective.




Exactly.....when you wake up in the morning and realize you forgot to plug in your car, then have to wait hours for it to charge?   Vs.    Spending 5 minutes at a pump to put gas in......

Yeah.....the wonders of electric cars...


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...




I never said they could,,,

and yes the green scam is exactly that,,,but thats a different subject,,,


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> I'm a big proponent of technology.  Love it.
> 
> But, I swear to God, if dimocrap scum are involved in it?  They WILL fuck it up.
> 
> ...




Look at their cousins in Russia.....Chernobyl.......   democrats can't do anything right...


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> I'm a big proponent of technology.  Love it.
> 
> But, I swear to God, if dimocrap scum are involved in it?  They WILL fuck it up.
> 
> ...




you left out republicans that fuck up everything left after the dems have left the room,,,


----------



## whitehall (Jun 27, 2019)

What the ignorant electric car proponents really want is for the government to underwrite the cost and maintenance of these things and tax gas consumption to the point where Americans can't afford to drive anything that isn't sanctioned by the government.  If they worked efficiently everyone would be driving them. Someday the private sector might develop something that appeals to the public but don't count on it in the near future.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The only incentive needed is for them to be cheaper, more convenient, and drive better than internal combustion engine cars. Until or unless that happens, no other incentives will be effective.
> ...


EVs have a place in transportation.

Denying that is a bit naive


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> and I hate to break it to you but oil is running out and we can never grow enough corn to replace it,,,or cook enough french fries,,,



No it isn't.  That is an uninformed and ignorant statement.  In the Bakken Field alone, we have over 300 years of Oil available


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




A tiny place for rich people who have 3 or for regular cars for when they forget to charge their token electric car...


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

whitehall said:


> What the ignorant electric car proponents really want is for the government to underwrite the cost and maintenance of these things and tax gas consumption to the point where Americans can't afford to drive anything that isn't sanctioned by the government.  If they worked efficiently everyone would be driving them. Someday the private sector might develop something that appeals to the public but don't count on it in the near future.


The problem there is when more people are driving EVs there will not be enough taxes collected to maintain roads,

With the EV will come the per mile driven tax


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


*Nuclear is relatively safe, and provides a good cost to benefit ratio.  Yes, once in a while a plant has an issue, and you have a disaster on your hands.  But overall, they are worth it.*

*The safest energy source are Hydrocarbons.  They have the smallest footprint, are most cost effective, and we have the technologies to make it Zero Emissions or near Zero.  

And even when there is an issue, it is easily cleaned up.  We even have Petroleum Eating Bacteria, as Petroleum is an Organic Compound, and can be digested by such organisms.*


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

whitehall said:


> What the ignorant electric car proponents really want is for the government to underwrite the cost and maintenance of these things and tax gas consumption to the point where Americans can't afford to drive anything that isn't sanctioned by the government.  If they worked efficiently everyone would be driving them. Someday the private sector might develop something that appeals to the public but don't count on it in the near future.




cant speak for the rest, but I am against any government involvement,,,

just like the ethanol subsidies,,,


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Not at all

People who drive less than 50 miles a day are a great market for Evs


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> The power grid was not designed to charge 300 million cars at night.
> 
> 
> .


  That is an excellent point, don't know the validity of it...but it a very good point.
Our grid system is in DIRE need of modernization... and our enemies damn well know it.
But I can certainly see a problem with millions of people all charging their cars at the same time.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 27, 2019)

whitehall said:


> What the ignorant electric car proponents really want is for the government to underwrite the cost and maintenance of these things and tax gas consumption to the point where Americans can't afford to drive anything that isn't sanctioned by the government.  If they worked efficiently everyone would be driving them. Someday the private sector might develop something that appeals to the public but don't count on it in the near future.




Yes..... in their mentally damaged minds, the idea that people can get in cars and go wherever they want, whenever they want just drives them crazy.   That is why they demand public transportation take the place of privately owned automobiles......then they can control movement....They are mentally ill, and need to control everything to feel safe.....


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Compare the number of deaths per KW produced in the fossil fuel industry against that of the nuclear power industry and tell me which is safer


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > What the ignorant electric car proponents really want is for the government to underwrite the cost and maintenance of these things and tax gas consumption to the point where Americans can't afford to drive anything that isn't sanctioned by the government.  If they worked efficiently everyone would be driving them. Someday the private sector might develop something that appeals to the public but don't count on it in the near future.
> ...


thats the curse of life in america,,,things have to be paid for,,,

its just you dems and repubes want to steal from me and give to thee for nothing in return,,


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

kyzr said:


> If climate concerns are very important to democrats, then we all should be driving electric cars.  We need tax incentives to get car buyers into EVs.  Also, raising the gas tax to fund infrastructure would be a good thing too.
> Charging An Electric Vehicle Is Far Cleaner Than Driving On Gasoline, Everywhere In America
> Lets take a poll.


How are electric cars that need coal, oil, gas, or Uranium power plants green


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > What the ignorant electric car proponents really want is for the government to underwrite the cost and maintenance of these things and tax gas consumption to the point where Americans can't afford to drive anything that isn't sanctioned by the government.  If they worked efficiently everyone would be driving them. Someday the private sector might develop something that appeals to the public but don't count on it in the near future.
> ...


*What they will do instead is drive the cost of electricity through the roof to compensate.
People will then start lighting and heating their homes with hydrocarbons and we'll start living like The Amish, because we won't be able to afford any other way.*


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


I am neither a democrat nor a republican


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...




Yeah.....until you have to drive farther.......thanks, but no thanks, I am not paying 36 grand or even more for a car I can't drive more than 50 miles without an entire night of battery charging....


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > If climate concerns are very important to democrats, then we all should be driving electric cars.  We need tax incentives to get car buyers into EVs.  Also, raising the gas tax to fund infrastructure would be a good thing too.
> ...


Nuclear power is emission free


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > and I hate to break it to you but oil is running out and we can never grow enough corn to replace it,,,or cook enough french fries,,,
> ...




if you didnt edit my comment it would make more sense,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

educate 


2aguy said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


educate yourself most EV's can go over 200 miles,,,


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > What the ignorant electric car proponents really want is for the government to underwrite the cost and maintenance of these things and tax gas consumption to the point where Americans can't afford to drive anything that isn't sanctioned by the government.  If they worked efficiently everyone would be driving them. Someday the private sector might develop something that appeals to the public but don't count on it in the near future.
> ...




That is a feature, not a bug, to demcorats.....force the little people off the road through cars they can't afford, and taxes they can't pay, then the roads will be clear for the gas powered SUVs of their moral superiors......the little people can toil away on the crappy busses and trains.....where the homeless people will take up residence, and the human predators will prey on them.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> educate
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> ...




Until you forget to plug it in.......... 

Tell me....when your electric car runs out of juice in the middle of a trip....how do you get it to an outlet?  Run out of gas and you can get a can of it, bring it to the car and be on your way...........


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Look at their cousins in Russia.....Chernobyl.......   democrats can't do anything right...



I'm sorry I have to be partisan but it's the God's Honest Truth.

dimocrap scum would fuck up a one-car-funeral.

Republicans are damned sure no treat but dimocraps?  Total fuck-ups.

The best thing is just let Capitalism do its thing.  Keep the government out.

Some times, rarely, they mean well but we're talking complete and utter stupidity here, people.

Blame whoever you want -- dimocrap scum, Republicans, The Man in The Moon, whatever -- But government could fuck up a salvage yard.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



American households have an average of more than 2 cars.  35% of them have 3

It's no big deal to have a daily driver that is an EV and then another that is gasoline or diesel


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


*The Enviro Whackos won't let that happen.  They also want to kill Hydrocarbons.  If they ever get enough power, their policies will cause Mass Starvation and put us back in The Stone Age.

The Future with The Left is about 10,000 BC.*


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



If they can pay gas taxes they can pay an alternate tax to replace the gas tax


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


So why are no nuclear plants being built

Being that they are so green

People like you need to drink spent plutonium soda 

Google Image Result for https://chernobylguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/mutated_chernobyl_animals.jpg


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...




Unless you are poor........how many lower income families can afford a 36 thousand dollar luxury item simply because democrats hate people driving cars?


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



No, because you made two specific points and I only wanted to address one of them.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

2aguy said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > educate
> ...





200 miles for me is over a week of driving,,,and thats not considering the hybrids that charge themselves,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




thats current costs,,,remember gas cars were not affordable to most people when they first came out,,,


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




Because it isn't about having enough power...... it is about the power to control people's energy access...... nuclear power would create more and easily available energy, lifting people out of the lower income levels...... which reduces the chances they will give power to democrats....


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Because our politicians think that a bad 1980's Jane Fonda movie was a true story.

And don't give me that shit about Chernobyl.  If you knew anything about it you would know that the design of that reactor was a one off and was flawed to begin with


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> educate
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> ...


I see the idiots charging their shitlas at the wawa, the fact is that these people are unimportant fools who have no where to be


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...




but you still edited my comment out of context,,
if you didnt do that my point would be made,,,


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


A 2018 Nissan leaf goes for 22K and you can buy used EVs and hybrids you know


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> educate
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> ...


*Considering the fact that you could not even take an EV across the state of Ohio without running out of juice and sitting there while it charges No Thanks.  

My Harley gets 40 miles a gallon, and will leave you in the dust, and I can drive it all the way across the country with only stopping for 5 minutes every 300 miles.

My Jeep is a gas hog, but your EV cannot go Off Road, or Haul a Trailer with a couple tons of Firewood, or Landscaping Gravel, or a Tractor or pull a Camper.*


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 27, 2019)

kyzr said:


> If climate concerns are very important to democrats, then we all should be driving electric cars.  We need tax incentives to get car buyers into EVs.  Also, raising the gas tax to fund infrastructure would be a good thing too.
> Charging An Electric Vehicle Is Far Cleaner Than Driving On Gasoline, Everywhere In America
> Lets take a poll.



I don't own a car, but my daughter has a Chevy Impala Hybrid, which she plugs in at night.  My my brother-in-law has a Toyota hybrid.  Their gas useage is about 1/4 of what they had with their gas powered cars.  

Trump recently rolled back emissions guidelines for coal fired plants.  His own Administration estimate this will cost 1,400 Americans their lives.  And it won't do jack shit towards bringing back coal.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 27, 2019)

_"*Electric cars are far cleaner than gas powered cars, we need incentives*"
_
And how do you charge the electric car? And do you understand the pollution that comes from electricity plants that you will use to charge the car?

The REAL answer is Hydrogen cars. They run on water.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> _"*Electric cars are far cleaner than gas powered cars, we need incentives*"
> _
> And how do you charge the electric car? And do you understand the pollution that comes from electricity plants that you will use to charge the car?
> 
> The REAL answer is Hydrogen cars. They run on water.


Again, nuclear power


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> So why are no nuclear plants being built



Nukes are being built as we type.

Just not very many.

The environMENTAList whackos have a fairly tight grip on an activist Judiciary.  But I expect that to change with Trump installing Judges with an actual, measurable IQ.

Nuclear power in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


No nuke plants are being built and all nuke plants will be replaced with gas or oil

Face it kid


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > So why are no nuclear plants being built
> ...


Name the nuke plant under construction


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > So why are no nuclear plants being built
> ...


We need to start construction of a new generation of nuclear reactors

The old light water design is just not worth it anymore


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Yes it is impossible for us to do anything else, right?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 27, 2019)

cars need solar panel bodies if they are just sitting in the sun all day. think big golf cart.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> _"*Electric cars are far cleaner than gas powered cars, we need incentives*"
> _
> And how do you charge the electric car? And do you understand the pollution that comes from electricity plants that you will use to charge the car?
> 
> The REAL answer is Hydrogen cars. They run on water.


Hydrogen is safe right 

Google Image Result for http://dujye7n3e5wjl.cloudfront.net/photographs/1080-tall/time-100-influential-photos-sam-shere-hindenburg-disaster-26.jpg


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


*They aren't building them because of The New Green Insanity and The Uneducated Green Freaks that apply political pressure not the have them built.

Why was Obama so Gun Ho to make sure Iran could refine more Uranium, and why did Clinton, Holder, Obama, McCain, Comey and Mueller, get on their knees to Service Putin so the Uranium One Deal could get done, and Russia could sell American Uranium to Iran?*


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > educate
> ...


whe n did I ever say to get rid of gasers???


there is a place for both,,,

a person that never leaves the city and most trilps are less than 20 miles EV is a better option, more so if they charge it with home solar

this guy put 30 bucks in gas in his car almost a yr ago and charges on solar, I forget the miles hes driven


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Windmills are killing millions of birds....including Raptors that if you killed you would go to jail


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> > _"*Electric cars are far cleaner than gas powered cars, we need incentives*"
> ...


*Nothing is Safe.  Not even Safe Sex.

If you want technology, everything has a risk.  But we also are smart enough to be able to create, build, engineer and design safety systems to mitigate risks, and bring risks down to a negligible and acceptable level.*


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Terri4Trump said:
> ...


Sex is 100 percent safe once you are married to a beautiful person of the opposite sex


----------



## iceberg (Jun 27, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> Always get a kick out of those falsely believing that electric cars are environmentally freindly.
> 
> They depend  on enviromnmentally unfriendly mining. They need electricity that is not enviromnmentally friendly. The manufacturing is not environmentally friendly. They batteries require replacement, again not really enviromnmentally friendly. They require roads which are made from oil products. The use tires made from oil. They use plastics made from oil.
> 
> If you live on n the cold northern climates they do not have the heat or range. Charging stations are not readily available and require time out of your travel. All in all a fun to play with article that you can pretend to be helping the environment with.


yea, what does it take to recharge that "clean" battery again?


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


They are not being built because they are all targets of terrorism


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


*As I said, That is the Position of The Democrat Party.  They want to abolish Hydrocarbons.

They get that idea from The UN's Agenda 21, which is became Agenda 2030 the second Trump got elected.  Now you know why there was a COUP, because The President is standing in the way of Agenda 21 that they thought they'd have in place by 2021 if Clinton were elected.  She was down with it, or do you forget about her "Amero" currency, and a Borderless North America, and putting Coal Miners out of business?

BTW, Agenda 21 includes elimination of Sovereign Borders, Population Reduction, and Population Relocation, and the elimination of Hydrocarbon Fuels

Thanks UN!

Sustainable Development Goals .:. Sustainable Development Knowledge Platform

Best thing about electing Trump is that we punched these Globalist Marxist Nazis Fucks in the mouth and knocked their Agenda back another 10 years.*


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> > _"*Electric cars are far cleaner than gas powered cars, we need incentives*"
> ...



That's not the topic. The topic is what kind of car is cleaner. Hydrogen cars are.

Now you want to doge my post and talk about safety? *NO car is safe*.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

L


Frannie said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> > _"*Electric cars are far cleaner than gas powered cars, we need incentives*"
> ...


Let me guess if you were alive when the first gasoline powered car was available you'd be saying that it's the same thing as driving a bomb and that steam power was the way to go


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...




well I'm not a democrat and we are talking about the viability of EV's not politics,,,

but you make a good case for why I cant stand democrats and republicans,,,,

they play politics when we should be talking about reality,,,


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


*Nah.  A Nuclear Plant is relatively secure. and are not the typical soft targets terrorists seek.

They like blowing up churches and buses with little children on them, or food markets, or kidnapping school girls and raping them at gun point.*


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Terri4Trump said:
> ...


How many tens of millions of hydrogen cars are on the road 

Zero, so how do you determine safety of an imaginary car


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Which is why we need to rethink the design.

How about a nuclear reactor than can be buried underground on a 1 acre plot of land and capped with concrete that can burn the nuclear waste from our older reactors and only needs to be refueled every 25 years?


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> L
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> ...


I was alive before the covered up nuke accident in pa that caused tens of thousands of cancers

Three Mile Island and thyroid cancer: Debates continue over health issues after nuclear plant accident


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


*EVS are Political.  That is a reality.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > L
> ...


*The Sun causes Cancer.  So much for Solar Energy.*


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


There is no design safe from a hypersonic kinetic penetrator


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




you need to use google before you make a comment


There Are 6,500 Hydrogen Fuel Cell Cars Worldwide (Half In California)


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > L
> ...


So was I

And the safety of nuclear power has only gotten better and with designs that are in existence today can completely eliminate accidents like # Mile Island


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...




thats just dumb,,,


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


*Safe from Pregnancy, even?

There is inherent risk in everything.  Even breathing.*


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Yeah an terrorists just happen to have those and the planes to fly over the US to drop them right?

Maybe they'll drop them from their flying carpets too


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


*There is a risk in being dumb too.*


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 27, 2019)

kyzr said:


> If climate concerns are very important to democrats, then we all should be driving electric cars.  We need tax incentives to get car buyers into EVs.  Also, raising the gas tax to fund infrastructure would be a good thing too.
> Charging An Electric Vehicle Is Far Cleaner Than Driving On Gasoline, Everywhere In America
> Lets take a poll.



I bought an electric car, my blue state rewarded me with higher tab fees on my electric car. The Democrats claims are total BS. They want money, that is all this green issue is about. You start lowering your carbon footprint and they raise taxes and fees to offset any loss in revenue. Democrats are money and power hungry. Gee, no different than Republicans.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


*You shouldn't be talking about my Sex life like that.
Besides that, the defense against Hypersonic Missiles are HELs.

High Energy Lasers.

They can reach their target at the speed of light. 

 Hypersonic craft compared to the speed of an HEL is like an Amish Buggy Compared to an F-35.*


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Terri4Trump said:
> ...


Nope you are clueless, there are zero million hydrogen cars on the road.  6500 cars is exactly .000024 percent of all cars not statistically relevant or testable for safety


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 27, 2019)

*
Two words: FREE MARKET*

The market will make available what people want, and the market will make the items cheap if there is enough demand.

Government interference always ends in disaster.

If Liberals and Leftists would just shut their fucking yaps and let the market do its thing, all will be well.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



you said zero not zero millions,,

and whats the old saying???

there are lies and statistics???


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


The point is an enemy could kill tens of millions of Americans with our own radiation


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Actually I said the above, if you could read u would know


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


>



Who the hell cares? The cars have limited range, they take hours to recharge, if you are taking a trip you have to plan around charging a vehicle and charging stations at hotels are not all that common. Plus you state will tax you for not using gas.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Well since there are 27000000 gas vehicles on the road you might consider suicide


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *There is a risk in being dumb too.*



Yeah, when you have mass stupidity, shit like this happens


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



obviously you care,,,and who would take an EV on a long trip???


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 27, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> The only incentive needed is for them to be cheaper, more convenient, and drive better than internal combustion engine cars. Until or unless that happens, no other incentives will be effective.



Europe are heavily pushing for Hybird or full EV... I say well over half the new cars I see in Ireland this year are Hybird... I have been in Tesla Taxis in Amsterdam...

They are good cars, very cheap to run...


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




so instead of admitting youre wrong you revert to personal attacks,,,

figures


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

*This is to everyone in this thread.

The Law of Thermodynamics will teach you one thing.

It's often called The Law of Conservation.

There is cost in everything.

The cost is expended either at the front end, the middle or the end of any process.

No matter what energy source we use, it's just a shell game, a trick, an illusion.

The cost to manufacture, operate and distribute all technologies is always the same to the environment, and everyone involved in the acquisition, distribution, and manufacture of such technologies.

The Three Laws of Thermodynamics | Introduction to Chemistry

We gain Nothing by favoring one technology or energy source over another.  The cost occurs at one end or another or is simply hidden from plain view.

It's a big cosmic con game.

The best choice is to choose the most economical and easily distributable, and mitigate the costs associated with that energy as best as we can.*


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I was not wrong there are zero millions of hydrogen cars and 270000000 petrol vehicles

You are in denial and should end it


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Yeah what enemy has ever executed a successful bombing run on the Continental USA?
And how likely is one to happen today or in the future?

You might as well worry about alien invasions and use that as a reason not to do anything new


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



The new ones now can take 160 miles on a 10 min charge... So stop, plug in, toilet and coffee now drive for 2 hours... The tech is really improving very fast and the parts are interchangeable so you can upgrade different parts or recycle them in a new car..


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



You said there were none
You were wrong just admit it and move on


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Who the hell cares? The cars have limited range, they take hours to recharge, if you are taking a trip you have to plan around charging a vehicle and charging stations at hotels are not all that common. Plus you state will tax you for not using gas.



That's why I suggested Battery Pack exchange stations.

What else would help; would be High Speed Rail.  But since dimocrap SCUM got hold of that idea and fucking _butchered_ it, we won't see that for another 50 years.

Meanwhile, the rest of the civilized world has it.  And we don't.

Know why?

dimocrap scum

You people think I'm being partisan and I'm not.  I'm just pointing out an obvious FACT.

Oh well.  Continue to be stupid.  I don't care anymore


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *This is to everyone in this thread.
> 
> The Law of Thermodynamics will teach you one thing.
> 
> ...


Just not true kid because wind produces no elemental conversion, wind energy is merely converted to electric energy


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The only incentive needed is for them to be cheaper, more convenient, and drive better than internal combustion engine cars. Until or unless that happens, no other incentives will be effective.
> ...


*Until you investigate the cost to the environment in 3rd world countries that are mining the lead, zinc, lithium etc.
The cost is just shifted so that it is out of your sight.

Kinda like the fact no one wants a landfill in their back yard.*


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




 but thats not what you said,,,


you are in denial and should end  it,,,


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *This is to everyone in this thread.
> ...



Which is how ALL electric power works

We use some source of energy to spin a turbine


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *This is to everyone in this thread.
> ...


*You have to use hydrocarbon polymers, and plastics, and rare earth metals, copper and other minerals which all have a huge environmental costs.  

And I can state this as a fact without even mentioning the threat to Endangered Birds, or the way Wind Farms Mar the landscape and Scenery of God's Natural Earth.

In the end, you'd be better off building a Natural Gas Power Plant than an inefficient and undependable Wind Farm.

Were you taught at a Public School that neglected to teach you science?*


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell cares? The cars have limited range, they take hours to recharge, if you are taking a trip you have to plan around charging a vehicle and charging stations at hotels are not all that common. Plus you state will tax you for not using gas.
> ...



High speed rail won't work.

Americans like to drive it's in our DNA


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


The Russians have smuggled in nukes here already, no need for missiles and zero warning time

But you wont hear that on TV


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Wind does not involve a lethal power source


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I wouldn't take one on a long trip. That's the point. They are too limited for long haul. In town they are fine, leaving town, not so great. I use mine for work, about 30 minutes of driving a day and yet I pay over double for my tags than if I had a gas powered vehicle. It is a scam ad I'm not going to fall for it again.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



And how would they know where our buried reactors are?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


So you never heard of a tornado?  How about a hurricane?


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Actually the bombs would fit easily in most any vehicle.

PS reactors are not buried


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 27, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > The power grid was not designed to charge 300 million cars at night.
> ...


Nuke plants are done.  There won't be any.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

*NEWS**FLASH*

Global Warming IS NO LONGER  AN ISSUE
Bill Gates has resolved the issue completely
(Leftist will now kill off all plant life on Earth out of sheer stupidity)


Now we'll get taxed by the government to subsidize this solution to a problem that never existed <sigh>


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Again wind power emits no elemental fuel conversion byproducts


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I tried to explain that but they are in denial


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Only those involved in mining the rare earth metals the forging of steel and the manufacture of concrete

Wind is an intermittent source of power that is all it will ever be.  On average a wind turbine only produces 25% of its rated capacity in actual power generated,

A nuclear power plant will produce 90% of its rated capacity 24/7/365


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


*The Russians would not do that for one good reason.  The Russians and The US have a common enemy, Islam.  We also are engaged in numerous economic ventures that are never spoken about in the Media, which mutually benefit Russia and The US Economically.

Just the joint US - Russia Operations at the Space Station provide Russia with millions in revenue.

Russia would have to go off The Deep End to attack The US.   That would mean Mutually Assured Destruction.

We are being hard on Russian now, because it is politically expedient, but The US would be better off finding ways to improve our relations with them and work together.

However, Islam is Satanism on Crack, and they would not give a fuck.  They would Blow up the Entire World to get their Mythological "Savior" to come and Establish World Wide Islamic Rule and World Wide Islam.  That is The Goal and Doctrine of Islam.

The Risk of Nuclear Detonation in the US would be from Islamic Radicals sneaking a Nuke through The Southern Border in to a Targeted US City.

If you think what is going on with Trump securing The Southern Border is just about illegal Immigration, you better wake the fuck up, and so should everyone else.*


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> High speed rail won't work.
> 
> Americans like to drive it's in our DNA



It works in Japan, Europe and China.  All of whom are _FAR_ more congested than the USA.

Know why it will work there and not here?

We have dimocrap scum

They don't

HSR would be a GODsend on the East Coast.  Have you ever been on I-95?  If you haven't, avoid it all costs.  ALL costs.

But since that entire coast line is run by CRIMINAL dimocrap scum.....  It just ain't gonna happen.  Too much corruption,  Too much graft.  Too many greedy gumbahs in too many thieving Unions.














Below is a Map of the High Speed Rail system in the USA --

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
bupkus
.___________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The Russians have smuggled in nukes here already, no need for missiles and zero warning time
> But you wont hear that on TV



Scuze me but....
Is that a conspiracy theory?
Because I thought radioactive materials were HIGHLY detectable and nearly impossible to hide.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 27, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



See that is wasting my time. I would never get anywhere. Who the hell stops every two hours? I get in and drive for 400 plus miles at a time. I stop, fuel, pee, grab beef jerky and sunflower seeds and continue on down the road. 

My electric I will use in the city but that is as far as I will go.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > High speed rail won't work.
> ...


*High speed rail failed in California because of Californians and Left Tard Politicians, and Whacko Environmental restrictions and regulations.

They will never be able to finish their high speed rail because of themselves, and as long as The EPA has too much power in this country, And Environmental Groups resemble Religious Cults, THE US will never have high speed rail.  The EPA and Environmental Groups will not allow new Rail Lines required for High Speed Rail to be built.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > The Russians have smuggled in nukes here already, no need for missiles and zero warning time
> ...



*All you need is an open border, and a distraction, and you could get a Nuke in to The US.*


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Osama Bin Ladin…

You have any more really stupid questions


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> See that is wasting my time. I would never get anywhere. Who the hell stops every two hours? I get in and drive for 400 plus miles at a time. I stop, fuel, pee, grab beef jerky and sunflower seeds and continue on down the road.
> 
> My electric I will use in the city but that is as far as I will go.




Then it's not for you.

But it could be the answer for a *LOT* of people.  Like Soccer Moms that make 10 runs a day to the Store(s), to pick up kids, drop them off, etc, etc.  All within 10 miles.  Good stuff for them

I drive a Ram 2500 with a Cummins Turbocharged Diesel.  The only reason I tell you that is so you understand where I'm coming from.

EV's, HSR's they're all-good for a lot of people.  

The problem will be that dimocrap SCUM will try to create a one-size-fits-all mandate and screw over too many people.  Like you.  And me.

Make the technology available and let The People choose.

But, dimocrap scum can't stand the idea of People having a choice.  They want to make everything Law and enforce it with Jack Booted thugs.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 27, 2019)

kyzr said:


> If climate concerns are very important to democrats, then we all should be driving electric cars.  We need tax incentives to get car buyers into EVs.  Also, raising the gas tax to fund infrastructure would be a good thing too.
> Charging An Electric Vehicle Is Far Cleaner Than Driving On Gasoline, Everywhere In America
> Lets take a poll.


*There is a new internal combustion engine that will replace the current engines.
It's smaller, lighter, more efficient, cheaper to build, more reliable and it gets much better MPG.*
Achates Power building 2.7L opposed-piston light-duty engine; exceeding CAFE 2025, Tier 3 targets at lower cost


----------



## DOTR (Jun 27, 2019)

kyzr said:


> If climate concerns are very important to democrats, then we all should be driving electric cars.  We need tax incentives to get car buyers into EVs.  Also, raising the gas tax to fund infrastructure would be a good thing too.
> Charging An Electric Vehicle Is Far Cleaner Than Driving On Gasoline, Everywhere In America
> Lets take a poll.



 How about this...if people want to buy electric cars they can. And if they dont they can stick with gas.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > The Russians have smuggled in nukes here already, no need for missiles and zero warning time
> ...


They don't bring em in thru ports silly

PS about a billion tons of drugs get in somehow as well


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


*Obama Bin Lying was a bigger threat.

The enemy within.

Thankfully he didn't get his pawn Clinton shoe horned in to the White House, so there is no legacy for him.*


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Osama Bin Ladin…
> 
> You have any more really stupid questions


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *All you need is an open border, and a distraction, and you could get a Nuke in to The US.*



Yeah.  But she implied Russia had a bunch of em already HIDDEN here.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> They don't bring em in thru ports silly
> 
> PS about a billion tons of drugs get in somehow as well



I'm not too worried about Nukes.

What most people don't get is; what we did to Iraq, Asscrackistan and others (and we might do to Iran) is send a message.

"You kill three thousand of ours, we're gonna kill three HUNDRED thousand of yours."

It's what Bush meant when he said, "They're gonna be hearing from us......." at the wreckage of the towers.

Personally, I think we should have killed three MILLION.  But three hundred thousand it is.

They Nuke us and we'll kill BILLIONS.  Not millions.  BILLIONS.

Unless there's a dimocrap scumbag in Office, in which case I expect us to preemptively surrender


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > They don't bring em in thru ports silly
> ...


All Bush did was send in troops to kill their soldiers and terrorist, leaving the mothers with their kids who all grew up hearing that America killed your Father. Creating more terrorist...………………


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> They don't bring em in thru ports silly
> PS about a billion tons of drugs get in somehow as well



Still, that wasn't my point.

Once again, I said a device with enough radioactive material to create a nuclear bomb is VERY difficult to hide from detection.
So how is it that the Russians have already planted them in the US without detection?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > The power grid was not designed to charge 300 million cars at night.
> ...




Past history not strong with you on black outs? Power lines down in storms, our power grid can't handle a EMP pulse? Our crumbling infrastructure?


You really are that dumb or just a propaganda mouth piece like Rderp, RW and Billy huh?


.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *All you need is an open border, and a distraction, and you could get a Nuke in to The US.*
> ...




  She didnt imply it. She stated it as a fact.  Another lunatic.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *All you need is an open border, and a distraction, and you could get a Nuke in to The US.*
> ...



They very well might.

I would bet that we also have them hidden in Russia.

We make Nukes that are man-portable sized containers.  More than one per bomb, but that size.  We can parachute them it.






H-912 transport container for Mk-54 SADM


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *All you need is an open border, and a distraction, and you could get a Nuke in to The US.*
> ...


*That would be suicide for Russia.  Even if you detonated one in every LibTard City in The US, we still have subs, and warships with Nukes that we could hit back with, and our ICBMs are in hardened underground silos.

The biggest threat is from Radical Islam getting their hands on a Nuke because they do not care if they are retaliated against and they kill off 3/4s of the World's Population as long as the only thing left standing is a Monolithic World with Only Islam.*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> I'm not too worried about Nukes.
> What most people don't get is; what we did to Iraq, Asscrackistan and others (and we might do to Iran) is send a message.
> "You kill three thousand of ours, we're gonna kill three HUNDRED thousand of yours."
> It's what Bush meant when he said, "They're gonna be hearing from us......." at the wreckage of the towers.
> ...



Nah, don't worry about nukes.
They could MUCH more easily kill us off with a million cuts by crippling our electrical grid.

And it's actually VERY easy to do.  About 25 men could do it on any given day by taking out key power generating / transforming sites or hacking the infrastructure.  Imagine a hot scorching summer day / Or...a brutally cold winter...and the power goes out for several weeks....or months.
The ensuing chaos would cost millions of lives.

More than likely, any successful attack will take those vectors long before a nuke attack.


----------



## Maxdeath (Jun 27, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Always get a kick out of those falsely believing that electric cars are environmentally freindly.
> ...


Well considering that it takes power generation from a natural gas fired plant, a coal fired plant or a nuclear plant about equal to an internal combustion.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2019)

DOTR said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > If climate concerns are very important to democrats, then we all should be driving electric cars.  We need tax incentives to get car buyers into EVs.  Also, raising the gas tax to fund infrastructure would be a good thing too.
> ...



No problem just don't make poor people who ride the bus subsidies rich people and their electric cars.



.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


*Islam Creates Jihad.  
The Purpose of Islam is Jihad.
The Purpose of Jihad is to make Islam both a Monolithic Global Government and Religion.

Global Theocratic Totalitarianism is their goal, and they don't need anything but their Shitty Koran to carry out their mission.*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> They very well might.
> I would bet that we also have them hidden in Russia.
> We make Nukes that are man-portable sized containers.  More than one per bomb, but that size.  We can parachute them it.
> 
> ...





The Original Tree said:


> *That would be suicide for Russia.  Even if you detonated one in every LibTard City in The US, we still have subs, and warships with Nukes that we could hit back with, and our ICBMs are in hardened underground silos.
> 
> The biggest threat is from Radical Islam getting their hands on a Nuke because they do not care if they are retaliated against and they kill off 3/4s of the World's Population as long as the only thing left standing is a Monolithic World with Only Islam.*





Hmmmmm......

No one seems to understand the point.
Fissionable materials are VERY EASY TO DETECT as far as I know.
They can't be easily "hidden".   They are detectable from great distances with proper equipment.
So "Hiding" them is not really feasible.

THAT was the only point I was making.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Nah, don't worry about nukes.
> They could MUCH more easily kill us off with a million cuts by crippling our electrical grid.
> 
> And it's actually VERY easy to do.  About 25 men could do it on any given day by taking out key power generating / transforming sites or hacking the infrastructure.
> ...



I agree with that assessment.  But I don't fear it.

If anybody were to do it, we'd send another message by turning their homeland into a a Parking Lot.

Told you, it's what we did in the MidEast.  We were sending a message......  "Yeah, you can hurt us.  But we can hurt you a lot more."


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Hmmmmm......
> 
> No one seems to understand the point.
> Fissionable materials are VERY EASY TO DETECT as far as I know.
> ...



  sure


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > They don't bring em in thru ports silly
> ...


fits easily in a 55 gallon drum if it is made that way.  Where do you imagine these radioactive detectors are by the way?  Ports and tunnels have them that's about it, all you would need to do is avoid them and unspent fuel is not as easily detectible as spent anyway


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm......
> ...


*Have you ever heard of this funny thing called LEAD?

Signed, 

The Periodic Table*


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


Islam is not a religion it is a political philosophy that mutilates women who accept this because once mutilated no one else wants them


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with that assessment.  But I don't fear it.
> ...



We can tell where any Uranium in the world was made.  Any Plutonium.

Any of it.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with that assessment.  But I don't fear it.
> ...


*You are QUOTING the wrong person.  Not one word of that is attributable to me.*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Have you ever heard of this funny thing called LEAD?
> Signed,
> The Periodic Table*



Did you know lead (and fissionable materials) are REALLY heavy?
How many tons of lead would it take to completely shield a nuke device?   Honestly, I dunno.
So now you need tractors and heavy lifting equipment.    Dunno....it just gets more complicated doesn't it?


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with that assessment.  But I don't fear it.
> ...


If our electrical grid were crippled we would kill each other unfortunately


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *You are QUOTING the wrong person.  Not one word of that is attributable to me.*




But you were _thinking_ it....


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


*Just Liberals would die.

Country Folk would work together, hunt, fish, gather firewood, and make moonshine, and plant corn with horses and plows if they had to.

That is why Metrosexual girly men LibTards are fucked if any kind of apocalypse goes down.  They'll all starve, kill each other or be overcome by pestilence.*


----------



## DustyInfinity (Jun 27, 2019)

The push for electric cars is pretty ignorant.  People brought up the production, roads, power, ect of producing and running these vehicles. We will have dumps full of batteries.  I'm sure that will be lovely.  I'm all for environment friendly tech and incentives for such tech, but we are energy independent, with affordable energy, so maybe we could make fossil fuels cleaner and worry about the plastic in the oceans.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



Ok...I see it now...too many quotes bouncing around.   Sry


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *That is why Metrosexual girly men LibTards are fucked if any kind of apocalypse goes down.  They'll all starve, kill each other or be overcome by pestilence.*



lol

Can we all at least agree they certainly would not be reproducing ?


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Have you ever heard of this funny thing called LEAD?
> ...



*You can get all kinds of things in to The US through our Porous Southern Border.

Nuclear Weapons and the materials can be smuggled in one little part at a time. 
Other parts can be manufactured here. 

Assembly can occur inside the border.

As far as Fissile Material, not a lot is needed.  Enough to wipe out a LibTard City could be carried in a lunch box.

You could smuggle in all the components for a Nuclear Weapon in a matter of weeks, or take more time if you like, piece by piece month by month until you had everything you wanted.*


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> The push for electric cars is pretty ignorant.  People brought up the production, roads, power, ect of producing and running these vehicles. We will have dumps full of batteries.  I'm sure that will be lovely.  I'm all for environment friendly tech and incentives for such tech, but we are energy independent, with affordable energy, so maybe we could make fossil fuels cleaner and worry about the plastic in the oceans.



They didn't used to, but I think the new batteries can be recycled.

EV's would be a wonderful thing in Bigger Cities.  In the 'burbs or the Country?  Maybe not so much


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> If our electrical grid were crippled we would kill each other unfortunately



BINGO!

Who needs nukes ??  

I'm not preparing for a nuke attack.   Nothing you can do there.
But I AM ready if the grid is taken out.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


you believe that if you choose


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2019)

I look forward to working on EV's they have to be easier than the inefficient gasoline internal combustion ancient history machine..


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *You can get all kinds of things in to The US through our Porous Southern Border.
> 
> Nuclear Weapons and the materials can be smuggled in one little part at a time.
> Other parts can be manufactured here.
> ...



Tree,
There's just too many MUCH easier ways to get Americans to wipe out other Americans.  We already hate one another.
Nukes aren't needed.
Only way I see nukes come into play is a major miscalculation "Russian radar thinks we attacked them" or a couple or crazies get assigned to one of our nuke silos and launches...  sorta like that German wings nut killed all those passengers by flying himself (and all of them) into a mountain side.

Not sure how any of this pertains to the topic tho......(oops)


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > The push for electric cars is pretty ignorant.  People brought up the production, roads, power, ect of producing and running these vehicles. We will have dumps full of batteries.  I'm sure that will be lovely.  I'm all for environment friendly tech and incentives for such tech, but we are energy independent, with affordable energy, so maybe we could make fossil fuels cleaner and worry about the plastic in the oceans.
> ...


They are finally developing solid state batteries..


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2019)

And if we need to charge at work during the day or while shopping? My 10 story work parking garage is only equipped with two chargers on each level. Every parking lot would need to be fitted with chargers. What's the cost for that?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *That is why Metrosexual girly men LibTards are fucked if any kind of apocalypse goes down.  They'll all starve, kill each other or be overcome by pestilence.*
> ...


Too late I already had four kids, still got time to pop out a few more for the tax breaks.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2019)

Fang said:


> And if we need to charge at work during the day or while shopping? My 10 story work parking garage is only equipped with two chargers on each level. Every parking lot would need to be fitted with chargers. What's the cost for that?


Less than the set of a fuel tanks, pumps and disbursement devices.The EPA paperwork alone is enough not to do it.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Too late I already had four kids, still got time to pop out a few more for the tax breaks.



Wait.....you proudly posted a picture a while back of you and your partner.....in that pic you are both men (or so it appeared).
Are you saying that was not your picture and that you are not gay?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Too late I already had four kids, still got time to pop out a few more for the tax breaks.
> ...


Isn't the internet all shitz and giggles...??
Except for the OP who continuously puts his threads in the wrong forum...


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 27, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> Always get a kick out of those falsely believing that electric cars are environmentally freindly.
> 
> They depend  on enviromnmentally unfriendly mining. They need electricity that is not enviromnmentally friendly. The manufacturing is not environmentally friendly. They batteries require replacement, again not really enviromnmentally friendly. They require roads which are made from oil products. The use tires made from oil. They use plastics made from oil.
> 
> If you live on n the cold northern climates they do not have the heat or range. Charging stations are not readily available and require time out of your travel. All in all a fun to play with article that you can pretend to be helping the environment with.



So if we can't be purer than the driven snow we should give up and screw the planet.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *You can get all kinds of things in to The US through our Porous Southern Border.
> ...


*The Topic is all over the place.

Besides that, when The End comes, all the believers are off this planet for a spell, if you believe in prophecy, so what will really happen is LibTardia Land will all be in Monolithic agreement with each other all across the globe.  

They will worship The Anti-Christ and kill and pursue and torture anyone who refuses to if they catch them until the 2nd coming, and The Great Judgment occurs.

But for the discussion about a Apocalypse that does not involve any spiritual forces, or prophecy, it will be The Liberals that will be killing each other, or Country Boys defending their land and property killing liberals who bring a knife to a gun fight.*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Isn't the internet all shitz and giggles...??
> Except for the OP who continuously puts his threads in the wrong forum...



lol
That WAS your picture.  
You will deny your lifestyle three times before the rooster crows.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *The Topic is all over the place.*



Haha!

THAT's the only certainty in the entire thread.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the internet all shitz and giggles...??
> ...


I will deny only that you need me to be that person, for some reason, are yous gay also?

I love my electric bike it helps when your old and tired..


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 27, 2019)

How did the Trumpsters or CINO (Conservatives in Name Only) get such a hard on for destroying the planet...

Any Economist would tell you wreaking the planet is like borrowing from the bank... Eventually you have to pay... The CINO just want there kids to pay... They are fuck the kids party...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> I will deny only that you need me to be that person, for some reason, are yous gay also?



Am I gay?  Well, not that I'm aware of.  Can I call you ?   lol

YOU are the one claiming to have 4 kids (above) AND...the one posting a pic of yourself with another man as your partner.   You just seem contradictory and I called you out on it.
Don't get mad bro.   What you do behind closed doors is your business and I don't care.

Just be careful what you post...it can come back to bite ya....even YEARS later


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Always get a kick out of those falsely believing that electric cars are environmentally freindly.
> ...


*There is no screwing the planet or saving it.  All technologies have a cost.  We manage the costs.  The Cost is shifted to the front, middle, or end of any process, and sometimes hidden from the end user depending on what technology is employed.

It's a Shell Game, and anyone who believes in Green Energy is just playing a game they just think they are going to win, but the cost is the same, and the operators will just keep taking your money so long as you think you have a chance to win.*


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I will deny only that you need me to be that person, for some reason, are yous gay also?
> ...


You want to date my kids? Well okay they start at 35 and go down to 17 so take yer pick..I don't recommend it though..


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


I prefer the electric autos and gadgets cause they are easier to work on...


----------



## DustyInfinity (Jun 27, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> How did the Trumpsters or CINO (Conservatives in Name Only) get such a hard on for destroying the planet...
> 
> Any Economist would tell you wreaking the planet is like borrowing from the bank... Eventually you have to pay... The CINO just want there kids to pay... They are fuck the kids party...



Nobody wants to wreck the planet.  Harming people so you can be a Green Warrior just might not be necessary.  I'm all for incentives for enviro tech, but until you no longer need oil, doesn't it make sense to make it cleaner and utilize it.  Otherwise, you will just drive energy prices through the roof and make us dependent on the Middle East again.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> How did the Trumpsters or CINO (Conservatives in Name Only) get such a hard on for destroying the planet...
> 
> Any Economist would tell you wreaking the planet is like borrowing from the bank... Eventually you have to pay... The CINO just want there kids to pay... They are fuck the kids party...


*There is no destroying the planet with one energy source over another.  The costs are just shifted or hidden, or did you just completely ignore the pictures of the lead, zinc, lithium and copper mines, and silica (silicone) mines I posted which are required for so called, "Green Energy"

And I didn't even get in to rare Earth Metals, or even the manufacture of glass for your smart phones.

Our society has become Severely Under Educated and easily manipulated.

I don't understand why people don't take the time to research the horse shit propagandists with Agendas feed them.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > How did the Trumpsters or CINO (Conservatives in Name Only) get such a hard on for destroying the planet...
> ...


*I'm ok with Green Energy being On The Market, but I think it is an egregious error for any society to promote it over other energy sources.

Liberals say they are all about CHOICE.  They aren't.  They are all about MANDATES, and Subsidizing Their AMORAL CODE.*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

Whoever made the  post pointing out that electric vehicles need a significant amount of supporting infrastructure that is not so "eco-friendly" probably made the best point so far in the thread pertaining to the topic.

Energy is not created nor destroyed....simply converted.   

It's that "conversion" process that the Left seems to always ignore.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Whoever made the  post pointing out that electric vehicles need a significant amount of supporting infrastructure that is not so "eco-friendly" probably made the best point so far in the thread pertaining to the topic.
> 
> Energy is not created nor destroyed....simply converted.
> 
> It's that "conversion" process that the Left seems to always ignore.


*The Law of Conservation.

Also called The Law of Thermodynamics.*


----------



## RealDave (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


  Your post was so fucking stupid that even I was surprised you posted it.

Any house with even two cars charging still would use less power at night than in the day.


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

GM hit a homerun with the Volt....I test-drove one....it was like a space ship...quiet, powerful (no combustion engine can match the torque of an electric-traction motor) and safe with 6 airbags.  Great sound system, comfortable, and fun to roam around in.  Their problem was deciding between performance and range which was 30 miles at first....I didn't buy it because in Phoenix, I thought a 50 mile range was necessary.  And the price was too high to be a Chevy....if they'd marketed it as a Cadillac, they'd still be making them.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

"Green energy" as defined today encompasses what?  Mostly Solar and Wind, right?

In Northern climates, solar power is a poor choice in the winter.  Efficiency drops off a lot.  And it takes a lot of those nasty batteries to store solar power.

Wind power?  Only good as long as there is ....you guessed it......"wind".

Neither of these Green Energy sources are capable of providing 100% of their potential energy in naturally non interruptible means.  Nature can quickly leave you powerless.

Only Fossil fuels, Coal, Natural gas and Nuclear power can provide 100% availability (barring major catastrophe) 

That is a major factor that the Left seems to also ignore.  "Decreasing" our dependence on non green energy sources is actually a path to depleting those sources over time as the cost per watt hour will go up exponentially if a significant amount of demand is removed for fossil fuels and coal etc.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> "Green energy" as defined today encompasses what?  Mostly Solar and Wind, right?
> 
> In Northern climates, solar power is a poor choice in the winter.  Efficiency drops off a lot.  And it takes a lot of those nasty batteries to store solar power.
> 
> ...




its all about context,,,


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> GM hit a homerun with the Volt....I test-drove one....it was like a space ship...quiet, powerful (no combustion engine can match the torque of an electric-traction motor) and safe with 6 airbags.  Great sound system, comfortable, and fun to roam around in.  Their problem was deciding between performance and range which was 30 miles at first....I didn't buy it because in Phoenix, I thought a 50 mile range was necessary.  And the price was too high to be a Chevy....if they'd marketed it as a Cadillac, they'd still be making them.



Ok, so they didn't actually hit "a homerun" then because it will not ever be marketed as a Cadillac.

The Toyota Prius and other Hybrids may be better choices.  Their range is MUCH better and they are also better at fuel efficiency.   Around 40-55mpg


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

RealDave said:


> *Your post was so fucking stupid that even I was surprised you posted it.*
> Any house with even two cars charging still would use less power at night than in the day.



it's never long before the Left starts with the profanity laced insults.   Never fails


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Ok, so they didn't actually hit "a homerun" then because it will not ever be marketed as a Cadillac.
> 
> The Toyota Prius and other Hybrids may be better choices.  Their range is MUCH better and they are also better at fuel efficiency.   Around 40-55mpg



Of course it was a homerun...there was nothing like it on the market.  If you want to drive a Jap car that's your prerogative....I never have and never would.  The Volt range eventually hit 50 and their gas motor was up around 46-50 mpg...except it wasn't connected to the drive shaft..it only powered the electric motor.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so they didn't actually hit "a homerun" then because it will not ever be marketed as a Cadillac.
> ...




you know that makes you a racist,,,


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



I know...but I do hold Shodan rank in GoJu Ryu Karate and know several Jap words....they're in fact the most racist people on earth...they think we Gaijin smell bad.


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> If it's a Home Run....why did they halt production?   BAM !!!!
> 
> GM to kill Chevy Volt production in 2019 (Updated)



Because the tax-credit went away and it was too expensive to be a commuter...BAM...dumbass.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > If it's a Home Run....why did they halt production?   BAM !!!!
> ...



Annnnnd yet again the feeble minded can't discuss without profanity.

I looked up the Volt and was about to note that.....but now that I'm a "dumbass" what's the point?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


to them we do smell bad,,,

face it most jap cars leave american cars in the dust and are far superior in every aspect,,, more so in the 80's


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > High speed rail won't work.
> ...


You answered your own question

Those places are far more congested

We have plenty of wide open spaces and Americans have a love affair with their cars other countries not so much.

The passenger trains we have now can't even break even without government subsidies what makes you think HSR will be able to ?

I for one wouldn't take a train anywhere in this country. I'd drive or fly


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> to them we do smell bad,,,
> 
> face it most jap cars leave american cars in the dust and are far superior in every aspect,,, more so in the 80's



I'm from Detroit and spent a summer at Saginaw steering gear so I know the car business and there's a lot more to it than how you bend the sheet-metal.  The Japs jumped us when the Arabs cut off the oil...they had new plants, the best lathes and stamping machines, a young workforce, no unions, the best American marketing firms money could buy, and no pensions to pay.  NOW that's all changed and we are once again building world-class cars.  Remember the runaway Toyotas?  That shattered their superiority image....especially when they wouldn't divulge what went wrong with the software....claimed it was "proprietary" and gave us the finger....cost them a billion dollars giving us the finger.  Fuck the Japs....I hope Trump pounds them with tariffs until they open their markets to us....in many ways they are worse than China.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> I look forward to working on EV's they have to be easier than the inefficient gasoline internal combustion ancient history machine..


I look forward to passing you in my inefficient combustion engine car while you sit there charging your toy tesla


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I look forward to working on EV's they have to be easier than the inefficient gasoline internal combustion ancient history machine..
> ...



No gasoline engine can beat the torque of an electric motor.

And people still run out of gas all the time so it seems that people who forget to charge their cars have lots of company


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You sure about that ?
Top Fuel Dragsters: Over 10,000 Horsepower Of Nitromethane Fury

I still consider it a "gasoline engine" Internal combustion vs electric, even if Nitromethane is not technically "gasoline"


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



BFD 

Top Fuel monsters put on notice: 5,000-hp electric dragster has 8 world records in its sights


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Wrong again
Test Shows Top Fuel Engine Makes 11,000+ Horsepower


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Baby shit
Test Shows Top Fuel Engine Makes 11,000+ Horsepower


----------



## Maxdeath (Jun 27, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Always get a kick out of those falsely believing that electric cars are environmentally freindly.
> ...


Good to see there is only one end or the other with you. Where did anyone say screw the planet? There may indeed be better alternatives then internal combustion and there may be better alternatives then electric running off a power grid run by nuclear or fossil fuels. Are we there yet no. Should we give up no. Has anyone suggested that, no.


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

Electric cars are so quiet people staring at their smart-phomes walk out in front of them at crosswalks.  Supposedly they are now producing a warning horn when they spot a pedestrian about to get clobbered.....another system that eventually breaks and has to be replaced.  That's why I drive an '85 F-150 4x4....no airbags, no nothing but brute power and weight which means I win when a Prius hits me.  I don't even need a road....when the Zombie Apocalypse hits, I'm on my way to the Rocky Mountains and nobody and nothing can stop me.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Duh if electric cars were the norm we would need 100 acre charging stations everywhere or perhaps 20 story charging garages


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


You do know that horsepower and torque are not the same thing don't you?


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Electric cars are so quiet people staring at their smart-phomes walk out in front of them at crosswalks.  Supposedly they are now producing a warning horn when they spot a pedestrian about to get clobbered.....another system that eventually breaks and has to be replaced.  That's why I drive an '85 F-150 4x4....no airbags, no nothing but brute power and weight which means I win when a Prius hits me.  I don't even need a road....when the Zombie Apocalypse hits, I'm on my way to the Rocky Mountains and nobody and nothing can stop me.


Indeed electric cars are really quiet when they are sitting there doing nothing but charging


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Never heard of nuclear power huh?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


And FYI I never said anything abut an all electric vehicle scenario all I said was that EVs have a place in transportation


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


You do know that torque and horsepower are two different things don't you?


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


I own 3 cars, 3 SUVs and 1 boat.  You still drive with Mommy

Yea I know that the World record for torque, horsepower or thrust will never be electric

But you dream on


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I look forward to working on EV's they have to be easier than the inefficient gasoline internal combustion ancient history machine..
> ...


I will charge mine as I drive when I make the modifications to be on auto charge from the environment.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



FYI my mother died when I was 14.

And you don't know shit about electric motors. A rocket engine and a car motor have absolutely no relationship to each other and are more like apples vs orangutans than apples vs oranges.

An electric motor that produces more torque can be rated at a lower horsepower than a fuel motor.  It's all about power curves so maybe you want to educate yourself


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Electric cars are so quiet people staring at their smart-phomes walk out in front of them at crosswalks.  Supposedly they are now producing a warning horn when they spot a pedestrian about to get clobbered.....another system that eventually breaks and has to be replaced.  That's why I drive an '85 F-150 4x4....no airbags, no nothing but brute power and weight which means I win when a Prius hits me.  I don't even need a road....when the Zombie Apocalypse hits, I'm on my way to the Rocky Mountains and nobody and nothing can stop me.
> ...


SO are cars that run out of gas

What's your point?


----------



## MAGAman (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> why are you converting old cars??? thats just stupid,,
> just build new ones,,,we do that everyday
> 
> 
> and I hate to break it to you but oil is running out and we can never grow enough corn to replace it,,,or cook enough french fries,,,


I'm very happy to tell you that you're clueless.

We have enough oil and natural gas to last until we develop transporters.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

These people here are still crying about the demise of steam powered cars and buttonhooks


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Indeed electric cars are really quiet when they are sitting there doing nothing but charging



The Volt is the only one I ever drove and it was SILENT at freeway speed....no engine sound, no wind, no nothing...if you want solitude on the road, that's the way to go.  Then you turn on that Bose sound system and blow out your eardrums.....I was very impressed with it other than the price and e-range but that was 9 years ago and have no idea what that class of vehicles are like now.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed electric cars are really quiet when they are sitting there doing nothing but charging
> ...


Many EVs have ranges of 200 miles now


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


The day of the nuclear power plant has come and gone.   They are too dangerous


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Which is great if you don't travel far.  There are charging stations if you plan your trip correctly but charging takes hours turning a one day trip into a week long exercise.


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Many EVs have ranges of 200 miles now



The Volt had a 500 mile range overall....I'd never venture cross-country in a EV....what happens when you hit Centerville, Mo. at 2am and your battery is dead?  I always thought every gas station in the country could put in a charging unit, but who wants a EV customer sitting around for 4-5 hours charging up?  They have to find a quick-charge solution...220 helps a little but not enough to solve the problem.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Not really

Tell me what number of deaths per KW produced does the fossil fuel industry have?
Compare that to the nuclear power industry then tell me which is more dangerous.

There are reactor designs that eliminate all the potential hazards of our current light water reactors

What is it with you people who deny the advancement of technology?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



MOst people drive less than 50 miles a day.

The average household has more than 2 cars.  35% have 3 cars.

So what's the big deal if your daily driver is electric and you have another for long trips?

Shit you could own an electric and rent a nice car for long trips and it would still be cheaper to run than a gas powered car


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Not really
> 
> Tell me what number of deaths per KW produced does the fossil fuel industry have?
> Compare that to the nuclear power industry then tell me which is more dangerous.
> ...



It's the waste problem.....even transporting it is dangerous because there could be a spill or terrorist hijacking.  I believe we should stick with natural gas...it's cheap, clean, and we have more than anybody else.  I can't believe people are against coal....we don't need it but the third-world burning camel shit does and our coal is the best in the world and can be liquified and used in a pinch here.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


The cars have to charge somewhere.  You are mentally unfit, your brain is not processing info properly.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


You have an extra 80 grand 

Moron


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed electric cars are really quiet when they are sitting there doing nothing but charging
> ...



uh...you do know that you don't have to specifically buy a "Volt" to get a Bose sound system....right?

Besides, the Rockford Fosgate / Pioneer system in my luxury minian makes your Volt Bose sound system sound like a wet piezo electric 2 inch speaker  

lol

All kidding aside, American cars have improved quite a bit over the years.   They had to....or die vs the imports.

Even the new Corvette has gone euro with Mid engine design and all wheel drive.   Finally.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


I am 54 years old and have never run out of gas.  We are not all dumb like you


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> MOst people drive less than 50 miles a day.
> The average household has more than 2 cars.  35% have 3 cars.
> So what's the big deal if your daily driver is electric and you have another for long trips?
> Shit you could own an electric and rent a nice car for long trips and it would still be cheaper to run than a gas powered car



Meh, my 120mpg scooter KILLS your electric car (AND will use less petroleum products over it's entire lifespan).
Plus when it rains I get a free body wash to boot.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> I am 54 years old and have never run out of gas.  We are not all dumb like you



Wait...that's called being an "old fart"


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2019)

kyzr said:


> If climate concerns are very important to democrats, then we all should be driving electric cars.  We need tax incentives to get car buyers into EVs.  Also, raising the gas tax to fund infrastructure would be a good thing too.
> Charging An Electric Vehicle Is Far Cleaner Than Driving On Gasoline, Everywhere In America
> Lets take a poll.


/——/ Recharged by coal, NG or nuke. Some plan Einstein.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > I am 54 years old and have never run out of gas.  We are not all dumb like you
> ...


I could run you to death kid, outlift you as well


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> The only incentive needed is for them to be cheaper, more convenient, and drive better than internal combustion engine cars. Until or unless that happens, no other incentives will be effective.


/——/ Back in 1900 there were gas, electric and steam cars. Gas won then and will still be around for decades.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 27, 2019)

Liberal plan for eco-friendly vehicles include a treadmill inside.  You stand up and run.  For every two miles you run the vehicle will comfortably and safely move forward 100 meters.  Deluxe model will have two additional child-size treadmills in case any liberal git escapes being aborted.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jun 27, 2019)

How many people will want to pour 7500 dollars into a 15 year old electric car that needs the battery replaced? It won't be worth half that by that time.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > to them we do smell bad,,,
> ...




It is total lunacy to not know that the Japanese and Germans make better cars than we do.

I respect your loyalty, but GM just simply sucks ass.  Bad.  I mean, really bad.  Plus the fact they freaking STOLE at LEAST 20 *B*illion from the American taxpayer.  

Ford is always trying to do better but they always run into trouble.  They're the last American Car Maker.  At least they try.  FCA is trying.  Hard.  They're doing better but, remember -- They're an Italian Company now.

But none of them have the technology the Germans and the Japanese have.  It's not even close.  Not even in the same Solar System.

When I buy a new Car for my Wife, it will be a Ford.  But I recognize that Honda and Toyota make better cars for the money.  

We still make better trucks and that's why I drive a Ram 2500 CTD with a truly American-Built engine


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> How many people will want to pour 7500 dollars into a 15 year old electric car that needs the battery replaced? It won't be worth half that by that time.



If I understand it correctly, the batteries are in packs.  You can replace small 'packs' of the batteries as they go bad.

My knowledge might be dated, but I think they're basically just a bunch of cellphone batteries running together


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Ford is transitioning to lawnmower engines with turbos, they will work well until they blow apart


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Electric cars are heavily dependent on toxic chemicals to be built.  Even something as simple as mining the Copper which electric vehicles have an enormous amount of copper in them, are an environmental nightmare.
> ...


*Do combustion engine vehicles have Copper in their wiring?  Yes, they dug those mines for cars and anything else that needs copper, just like they dug lithium mines for the stupid cell phone you carry thinking you are cool and loving mother Earth, just like they have to mine for Copper, Lithium, Lead, Zinc, Iron Ore, Drill for Oil, Produce Plastics, Rubber and other Hydrocarbon based Polymers all to make an Electric Car.*


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


it's amazing the stupid that these pukes spew without knowing anything except parroting.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 27, 2019)

Actually battery-mobiles are a boon to American industry.

Especially the fire-extinguisher industry.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

1


HenryBHough said:


> Actually battery-mobiles are a boon to American industry.
> 
> Especially the fire-extinguisher industry.


Yea if you bought apple like I did


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Oh yeah!?!

A  soon as finish this donut, we'll find out about that skippy!


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


*How do you not know that Methane Powered Cars and Buses exist?

Geez oh Pete, dude.  You can make Motor Oil from Natural Gas.  Go right to Autozone and ask for it.  Hydrocarbons can be distilled in to all types of molecular configurations.  Vaseline, Motor Oil, Kerosene, Diesel Fuel, Gasoline, Jet Fuel....etc. etc.

Just for reference, Benzene is Gasoline.  This is just a small sample of the products that can be distilled from Petroleum and Natural Gas which btw include all sorts of plastics.

It's time to educate you dumb bitches.

Try to grill on your Propane Grill without Hydrocarbons some time, or cook food in a gas oven.*


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


You will most certainly never know


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

HenryBHough said:


> Actually battery-mobiles are a boon to American industry.
> 
> Especially the fire-extinguisher industry.



That was a favorite myth to smear the Volt....except it was bullshit...Did a couple catch fire?  probably but it had nothing to do with the battery-pack.   Supposedly state troopers were getting electrocuted by wrecked Volts...more bullshit...there's a cutout switch in the truck they all knew about.  Bottom line?  Americans were pissed GM got bailed out, pissed that Barry the Fairy wanted GM to go "green" before they were ready by a decade, and many were guilty about driving Jap cars when our car factories were being abandoned.  Hate GM if it makes ya feel better I used to say...but if they go under, they'll drag Ford and Chrysler down with them and then you get to pay unemployment and welfare money to a million workers and satellite businesses that depended on the car plants to stay open.  I was okay with the bailout....without an auto industry, we can't fight a world war by converting those factories to built half-tracks and tanks.  Detroit built the war machine that whipped the Nips and the Nazis.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Methane is just another gas fuel


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

jc456 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


*Talk to someone that believes in Global Warming and Green Energy and you are talking to some of the dumbest people on the planet.*


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Actually battery-mobiles are a boon to American industry.
> ...


GM sucks. The volt is dead by the way


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> GM sucks. The volt is dead by the way



No shit eh?  I said that in my first post in this thread and explained why.  GM might suck but they don't swallow like TOYota.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > If climate concerns are very important to democrats, then we all should be driving electric cars.  We need tax incentives to get car buyers into EVs.  Also, raising the gas tax to fund infrastructure would be a good thing too.
> ...


Lol
Without fossil fuels rural America would be a waste land... Fossil fuels are here to stay.
The largest oil/coal/gas reserves are are yet to be found...


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


*Methane is a Hydrocarbon, same as Crude Oil is, which can be isolated from Natural Gas or Petroleum.

Now, do you know why they call it Natural Gas?

Because Natural Gas is not distilled (REFINED IN A REFINERY) and does NOT have the various gases separated.  

So when they pipe Natural Gas to your house, it is coming Straight from The Ground and only has a Odor added to it, only so Humans can smell a gas leak.  That's all they do to it.  Otherwise it's completely odorless and you would not know if a gas pipe was leaking.

Natural gas contains methane, Ethane. propane, butane, so you can flick you bic and smoke a blunt,   it also contains Helium.*


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


these people have no idea how big the planet is and how much of it we actually touch.  we touch about 1/10th of the planet.

Urbanization: 95% Of The World's Population Lives On 10% Of The Land
*Urbanization: 95% Of The World's Population Lives On 10% Of The Land*
Fact you bunch of anti human fks.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> you have to consider what it takes to make a gallon of gas/fuel,,
> 
> used to be real cheap,,,now like the ethanol hoax which takes 1 1/2 gal of fossil fuels to make 1 gal of ethanol plus government subsidies,,,,stupid if you ask me
> 
> ...



seriously

Where do you get your 'facts'?  CNN??

Between Methan Clathrates and Methane Hydrates, there is more energy avaible on this Planet than ten Human Civilizations could use in 10,000 years

Methane Hydrate:  The World's Largest Natural Gas Resource

Methane clathrate - Wikipedia


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...





The problem seems to be more related to lithium-batteries vehicles rather than to one maker:

Parked Teslas Keep Catching on Fire Randomly, And There's No Recall In Sight

NIO recalls nearly 5,000 electric SUVs after battery fires in China

Audi Recalls Its First Electric Car for Battery Fire Risk


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > GM sucks. The volt is dead by the way
> ...


GM makes shit, Toyota makes excellent vehicles


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > High speed rail won't work.
> ...


Trains Will do no good in rural America, We don’t want them anywhere near our private property


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 27, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> The push for electric cars is pretty ignorant.  People brought up the production, roads, power, ect of producing and running these vehicles. We will have dumps full of batteries.  I'm sure that will be lovely.  I'm all for environment friendly tech and incentives for such tech, but we are energy independent, with affordable energy, so maybe we could make fossil fuels cleaner and worry about the plastic in the oceans.




May I point out the source of plastics in the oceans?

*“90% of plastic polluting our oceans comes from just 10 rivers*

More than 8 million tons of it ends up in the ocean every year. If we continue to pollute at this rate, there will be more plastic than fish in the ocean by 2050.

But where does all this plastic waste come from?

Most of it is washed into the ocean by rivers. And 90% of it comes from just 10 of them, according to a study.

*Rivers of plastic*

By analyzing the waste found in the rivers and surrounding landscape, researchers were able to estimate that just 10 river systems carry 90% of the plastic that ends up in the ocean.

Eight of them are in Asia: the Yangtze; Indus; Yellow; Hai He; Ganges; Pearl; Amur; Mekong; and two in Africa – the Nile and the Niger.

90% of plastic polluting our oceans comes from just 10 rivers


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

*Guess what punks, you also cannot have Electric Cars without Petroleum Based Plastics used in things like bumpers, and Headlight and Tail lights, Gear Oil, Transmission Fluid, Rubber Tubbing, Rubber Seals, Rubber Tires, Rubber Wipers, Grease for the Wheel Bearings, Lubricants for latches, and other devices, Brake Fluid, the Plastic in The Dash, and Foam in The Seats, Even the Damn Carpet in an Electric Vehicle is made from OIL!

Fuck, there is a lot of Oil in an Electric Car let alone the amount of Petroleum used to build the thing.*


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

I never s


The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


aid 


I never said they did or didnt exist,,,


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


A power assisted bike defeats the purpose of a bike… Just get a motorcycle, or in your case a scooter.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




You stupid fuck I said 300 million cars at night...God damn you a fucking brain dead idiot and they run on 220v not 110v



.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> How did the Trumpsters or CINO (Conservatives in Name Only) get such a hard on for destroying the planet...
> 
> Any Economist would tell you wreaking the planet is like borrowing from the bank... Eventually you have to pay... The CINO just want there kids to pay... They are fuck the kids party...


Lol
Tree huggers like yourself have no credibility


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > you have to consider what it takes to make a gallon of gas/fuel,,
> ...


*Absolutely True.*


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > you have to consider what it takes to make a gallon of gas/fuel,,
> ...




like I said,,,

its not whether its there but what it takes to get it,,

100 yrs ago all you did was drill a hole and stand back,,,now we have to create mini earthquakes to get it,,,


when it takes more than a gallon of fossils to get a gallon of fossils the net gain becomes zero, and that will happen long before the planet runs out of fossils,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


you do know that you dont have to charge them everynight???


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...




that all depends on why you have a bike,,,


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> I never s
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> ...


*Was this a real question then?

"as for methane exactly how does that power a car???"

It's combustible, so you feed methane or propane in to the combustion chamber instead of gasoline.
*
*Did you know you can convert a gasoline care to run on Woodsmoke?  All you need is a 50 gallon drum and feed the smoke in to the carburetor, and control the burn rate of the wood so that it produces smoke.  *

*Guess what comes out of the other end of the tail pipe?*

*Nothing.  Mostly water vapor and some CO2.*

*Technically you can make a gasoline power car run on water.*


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> GM makes shit, Toyota makes excellent vehicles



Sure, until your throttle/cruise contol module fails going past a high voltage line and you're suddenly doing 90mph without a clutch to disengage the engine and you couldn't shift into neutral in an automatic due to total system failure.  They blamed it on "floor mats" and told us to kiss their ass...apparently you still are.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I never s
> ...




cool,,,another great option,,,


and yes I know about gasification for powering cars,,,,you better have a big supply of woodchips if you plan to leave your yard


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> You stupid fuck I said 300 million cars at night...God damn you a fucking brain dead idiot and they run on 220v not 110v
> .



The Volt ran on 110 or you could spend an extra hundred for a 220 charger and have an electrician install it for another hundred.....typical GM lack of common sense...they treated customers like trophies they collect.   I could talk about what went wrong in Detroit for days, but things are different now...the city is coming back and the auto industry is leading the charge...BUY AMERICAN or choke on your fucking rice.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




*This is why after The Apocalypse the only people left on Earth will be good ole Country Boys!

"You can burn Cow Manure, Chicken Shit, just about anything.  If you get caught in a pinch a dead cat will get you 5 or 6 miles."*


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Lol
The largest fossil fuel reserves are yet to be discovered


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

BTW, the Nips still don't know how to paint a car or make one attractive to the eye...they're linear thinkers...no concept of style and will never build a classic...they all look alike.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Rustic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...




if they havent been discovered then how do you know they are there,,,

and like I said, its not whether they are there but what it takes to get it,,,


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > GM makes shit, Toyota makes excellent vehicles
> ...


We have high voltage lines everywhere in nj, you must live in the woods and clearly have no clue


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Lol
> The largest fossil fuel reserves are yet to be discovered



No such thing as "fossil fuel"....oil is an abiotic resource and has nothing to do with fossilzed dinosaurs.


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> We have high voltage lines everywhere in nj, you must live in the woods and clearly have no clue



I live in the middle of Phoenix ya stupid bitch....had enough being civil to your ignorant ass.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> BTW, the Nips still don't know how to paint a car or make one attractive to the eye...they're linear thinkers...no concept of style and will never build a classic...they all look alike.


Yea GM does though.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > We have high voltage lines everywhere in nj, you must live in the woods and clearly have no clue
> ...


High voltage lines do not effect cars, I would have to get them off the highway.

PS. Phoenix is morons in the desert who claim that the 110 degrees doesn't matter because the humidity is low, which happens because their brains are fried eggs


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 27, 2019)

In 50 years they’ll be laughing at us and our gasoline powered cars.

Maybe even sooner.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


*Because Oil and Natural Gas are produced in The Earth's Interior every day.  Human Beings only occupy 10% of the planet.  We will never run out of Oil and Natural Gas.*


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> In 50 years they’ll be laughing at us and our gasoline powered cars.
> 
> Maybe even sooner.


That was already said 50 years ago


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Lol
Because most of the planet has not been explored yet… They estimate at least 250+ years left under North Dakota alone.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Rustic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...




again I say,,,

its not whether its there, but what it takes to get it,,,


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Lol
> ...


Ok, oil/gas/coal you know what I mean... lol


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Lol
> ...


*There are not enough dead dinosaurs or dead fauna to ever make the amount of Hydrocarbons we have used in the last 10 years even.

 It's simple, we have unlimited supplies of hydrogen and carbon.

Hydrocarbons.*


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...




if you say so,,,


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Lol
It takes technology, 10 years ago they would not even considered the oil underneath North Dakota. And so on and so forth...


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Rustic said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


oil is a fossil fuel, it is produced from decayed plants just as biofuel is now synthesized


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

Rustic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Technology has nothing to do with this, it's only viable if the World crude price rises over a certain point


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2019)

HenryBHough said:


> Liberal plan for eco-friendly vehicles include a treadmill inside.  You stand up and run.  For every two miles you run the vehicle will comfortably and safely move forward 100 meters.  Deluxe model will have two additional child-size treadmills in case any liberal git escapes being aborted.


/——/ But are the Liberal cars Non-GMO?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


...And more is being produced every day… Naturally


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Rustic said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...




and they are creating mini earthquakes to get it,,,how long do you think that will last,,,


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Things like slam drilling only get cheaper overtime


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Rustic said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


*There are people like me who are on a mission to make the word "Fossil Fuel" extinct.

It's a misnomer.

I prefer Hydrocarbons or Abiotic Fuels.*


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...




the cost isnt the problem,,,


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


*They are not Earthquakes.

Quit using that term. 

It shows you are uneducated.

They are subsidence tremors which are unrelated to Earthquakes.*


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > The push for electric cars is pretty ignorant.  People brought up the production, roads, power, ect of producing and running these vehicles. We will have dumps full of batteries.  I'm sure that will be lovely.  I'm all for environment friendly tech and incentives for such tech, but we are energy independent, with affordable energy, so maybe we could make fossil fuels cleaner and worry about the plastic in the oceans.
> ...


It was noted back awhile ago that the US uses only 5% of the plastic straws in the world.  5 fking %.  fk these leftist fks. I've grown completely tired of the useless left trying to control the world.  kiss my big fking white ass.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Lol
fracking has been around for 100+ years...

Fracking Controversy - Top 10 Myths About Natural Gas Drilling


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


you don't even know what oil actually is.  it isn't fossils , fk I wish you'd educate your fking self.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

what is???


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


well it would be if you traveled longer than the charge time.  what the fk is wrong with you.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


No it is not, but technology makes more things available. And cheaper


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...




call it what you want,,,


----------



## Rustic (Jun 27, 2019)

“Fossil fuels” are here to stay.... Live with it


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


well you think oil is limited when it isn't.  you think that cause someone told you it was from fossils and there were only so many fossils so we must limit our use.  And to you, I say, what a stupid fk you are.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




but what if you didnt, and it takes you a week to drive that far???

not everybody drives the same distance everyday you stupid mother fucker,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


well then it depends on the temperature outside?  

why do they need plugs at all parking lots then?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




I never said any of that,,,

have you been an idiot your whole life or is it something new youre trying,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


then why did you mention the gallons of fossils?

oil doesn't come from them.


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



It's common sense....it takes 500 years to produce an INCH of topsoil.....our deep wells are well in excess of 30,000 feet....nothing on this earth, flora or fauna, ever lived at those depths.    The "peak oil" frauds are the same ones trumpeting gorebal warming...it's an agenda, not science.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...
















*Russians & NASA Discredit 'Fossil Fuel' Theory: Demise of Junk CO2 Science | PSI Intl*


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


oil is produced in the earth's core.  as long as there are active volcanoes, we will have oil.  and we are only using 1/10th of the worlds supply.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




whats the temp got to do with it,,,and I';m not sure you understand this but parking lots hold lots of cars and some of those people drive a lot and might need them,,,

if I had a 200 mile range I might charge once a month


you need to fight off the stupid its corrupting your mind,,,


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


because the batteries don't hold the same charge in cold.  You would know that if you knew anything.

Also, don't you need the power from the plants that are coal powered?  tell me the difference from oil.


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> oil is a fossil fuel, it is produced from decayed plants just as biofuel is now synthesized



You're dumber than an old bone...keep running your yap...the more who know the better.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


*Liberals Refuse to Educate Themselves because to do so means they would have to abandon their Fake Causes.*


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > oil is a fossil fuel, it is produced from decayed plants just as biofuel is now synthesized
> ...


Tell us how the Earth is 6000 years old now


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


no it isn't. hly fk, learn something.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> It's common sense....it takes 500 years to produce an INCH of topsoil.....our deep wells are well in excess of 30,000 feet....nothing on this earth, flora or fauna, ever lived at those depths.    <snip>



Oh yeah??


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


*Winner Winner Chicken Dinner.

It's a Religion.  Even the Bible warned us it was coming.

They Will Worship Creation and Not the Creator.

Earth Worship.*


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Lol
> Because most of the planet has not been explored yet… They estimate at least 250+ years left under North Dakota alone.



Wait until they open ANWR 1001...they believe there are a BILLION barrels there which is why Barry didn't dare let leases on it....gotta protect the "pristine" tundra that nobody lives on or rarely ever sees.  Even the antelope are bored...they cluster around pipelines because you have to warm oil to get it to flow.  We've had our hands tied by these fucking opportunists who have stock in solar and wind... WIND, there's a beauty...how many thousand eagles and hawks have to die before those turbines are torn down?  The off-shore wind turbines are being put in bountiful fishing areas....they mess up sea bass to where they don't travel in schools and are easy prey for predation.  Everything about this "green" agenda is bullshit...it rarely works and ends up costing multiple amounts of traditional energy.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


so is oil from dinosaurs or not? let us see your real stupid.

Go somewhere but google.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

*Please Lefty Explain How You Need A Dinosaur to Do This!*






*Hydrogen + Carbon = Hydrocarbon*


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Oil is produced from fauna principally just like it is produced in state of the art biofuel labs


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


*Do you know anything about electricity and electrons?

You know, if anyone is paying attention, you people are getting a college level education today in energy, hydrocarbons, chemical reactions, electricity, chemistry etc.

Batteries are drained much faster at colder temperatures because of the rate of electron flow or Ions are altered by the cold, and the chemical reactions which produce and release those ions and electrons for usage is impeded.

"Moments later, the device was dead. The short answer is that batteries rely on chemical reactions to work, and freezing temperatures slow or stop those reactions. ... In fact, cold temperatures prevent the kind of slow discharge battery ions do under room temperatures, as the engineering website Lithiumpros.com explains."*


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Please Lefty Explain How You Need A Dinosaur to Do This!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they were very smart dinosaurs.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> The power grid was not designed to charge 300 million cars at night.
> 
> 
> .



As opposed to 900 million cell phones and tablets? I'm not sure power grid capacity is going to be an effective argument here. There is far less power consumption going on overnight than the rest of the day.


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

The abiotic theory comes from Russia...they were perplexed how old wells that were abandoned started producing again....and it was light-sweet crude, not the shit tar sand oil from Venezuela and Canuckistan.  So how would "fossils" stop producing crude oil and then suddenly begin producing again?  Absurd.  The earth has ancient channels/ducts that brought oil up high enough to be drilled and as the inner-core produces it, as some channels refill, it sends it's bounty up other channels...been going on forever....especially since we started using it on the scale we do now.  It's all about lift-cost.....shallow ME oil that has to be shipped and Saudi treachery to ruin our oil bidness....thanks to fracking we don't need them anymore.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


*Try Chemistry and Physics some time. *


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Then why have a damn car at all? Seriously it already has limited range and takes hours to charge . Of course people will damn charge it every night.



.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


 Sell, Ms Fuckstick, the majority of Chevy Volt owners opt for the 120 power night option.

Note:  120V    and At night.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


 So, you now claim it will pull the same power all; night long even if the battery becomes 100% charges?


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


The funny thing is none of these electric cars have had their $10,000.00 batteries replaced yet, that must be fun


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

WillPower said:


> The abiotic theory comes from Russia...they were perplexed how old wells that were abandoned started producing again....and it was light-sweet crude, not the shit tar sand oil from Venezuela and Canuckistan.  So how would "fossils" stop producing crude oil and then suddenly begin producing again?  Absurd.  The earth has ancient channels/ducts that brought oil up high enough to be drilled and as the inner-core produces it, as some channels refill, it sends it's bounty up other channels...been going on forever....especially since we started using it on the scale we do now.  It's all about lift-cost.....shallow ME oil that has to be shipped....thanks to fracking we don't need them anymore.


*Also it should be noted that The Mantle is constantly fed Hydrogen and Carbon through The Subduction Zones as they dive under a tectonic plate and are melted at The Mantle releasing the Hydrogen and Carbon.  Then as these molecules rise to the surface and hit the right pressure and temp zones, they form covalent bonds and become Hydrocarbons.

BTW, the same thing can be done in a lab using grass clippings.  Once you hit the right temp and pressure it happens.  It's basic chemistry, just like wood gasification and running a farm truck on wood smoke.*


----------



## Frannie (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > The abiotic theory comes from Russia...they were perplexed how old wells that were abandoned started producing again....and it was light-sweet crude, not the shit tar sand oil from Venezuela and Canuckistan.  So how would "fossils" stop producing crude oil and then suddenly begin producing again?  Absurd.  The earth has ancient channels/ducts that brought oil up high enough to be drilled and as the inner-core produces it, as some channels refill, it sends it's bounty up other channels...been going on forever....especially since we started using it on the scale we do now.  It's all about lift-cost.....shallow ME oil that has to be shipped....thanks to fracking we don't need them anymore.
> ...


That is not how the biofuel labs do it


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




And they are retarded like you, low voltage, slower charge time.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 27, 2019)

jc456 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...




Democrats.....the 'blame America party.'


----------



## WillPower (Jun 27, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Sell, Ms Fuckstick, the majority of Chevy Volt owners opt for the 120 power night option.
> 
> Note:  120V    and At night.



Only because GM gave them a free 120 unit and charged for the 220+an electrician to install it.  I always figured that's where most of the VOLT fires came from....dumbass leftists with more money than brains who overcharged to a point it set their carport on fire.  Over half the Volts were sold in Kalifornia which makes that self-explanatory.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 27, 2019)

HenryBHough said:


> The problem seems to be more related to lithium-batteries vehicles rather than to one maker:
> 
> Parked Teslas Keep Catching on Fire Randomly, And There's No Recall In Sight
> 
> ...



It's the Russians


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


*Why do you close your mind to Science?*


----------



## jc456 (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > The power grid was not designed to charge 300 million cars at night.
> ...


*Charging a tiny Cell Phone and Tablet is nothing like converting 300 Million Combustion Engines to EVs and then plugging them in to the grid.  It was never meant to take that kind of abuse. But yah, it can charge your stupid Fit Bit you don't use all day.*


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 27, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> The only incentive needed is for them to be cheaper, more convenient, and drive better than internal combustion engine cars. Until or unless that happens, no other incentives will be effective.


One of my kids is an engineer working for 
a major auto corp.

That's tyranny.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


*I will personally teach you physics and chemistry and then you will have a rude awakening to how much you have been lied to By The New Green Jihad Crowd.

it takes Gross Ignorance for a society to accept things like Socialism and things Like Imposing Green Energy upon a people and making them believe in Global Warming and Unicorns.*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > The power grid was not designed to charge 300 million cars at night.
> ...




Oh God didn't anyone take a basic Electrical class here?


Most homes have 100amp or 200 amp service, a fucking cell phone or tablet pulls less then 1 amp... Your clothes  dryer , a telsa and a Chevy volt will max it out over 100 amps and you would need a 200amp service upgrade between $15,000 and $30,000.


.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

jc456 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Please Lefty Explain How You Need A Dinosaur to Do This!*
> ...


*I'm still looking for The Dinosaur in this picture.




*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


*I have 200 amp and can run anything, but most homes are 100 amp and those people are screwed if we are ever forced to submit to The New Green Jihad.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


*Hows that work during California's famed brownouts an rolling blackouts?

Also, love the "Bump" in my buddy's electric bill he got when he got an EV.

Sold the damn thing 4 months later, and bought a Dodge Challenger, then moved out of CA to Texas.*


----------



## RealDave (Jun 27, 2019)

Frannie said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Chevy Volt replacement batteries under  $3500.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



And you can recharge a chevy volt on 110.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Oh God, didn't anyone take a basic logic class here?

You got the point halfway, but then jumped backwards and abandoned it. What makes you think that 300 million cars are going to be plugged in and charging at any given moment? It doesn't really matter how many cars are out there, the issue would be total consumption _at a given moment_. People don't typically run their clothes dryer overnight while they are sleeping, and they don't have a whole other assortment of electric consuming behaviors going on at that time, either. 

You make it sound like there is some kind of hard coded catastrophe in store if more people buy electric cars as time goes on, and there's simply no basis for that suggestion. Perhaps, 10 years from now, if improvements and maintenance don't keep up then there could be a problem that arises. But hey, 75 years ago the power grid simply wasn't built to support the consumption of 325 million people. Continual upgrades and improvements is the norm.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


  my dryer runs on 220


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 27, 2019)

kyzr said:


> *Electric cars are far cleaner than gas powered cars*



Until you take into account what goes into generating the "clean" electricity they use, and all the toxic metals needed to make the batteries.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 27, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...




now you changed your story.

You said at night.  When that was debunked, now you claim everyone will charge their vehicles at the same time.

Many will use a solar panel to charge their vehicle during the day.


----------



## Borillar (Jun 27, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Kind of funny to bemoan the toxic wastes generated by mining while promoting nuclear power plants which generate some of the most toxic and radioactive substances known to man.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


you have got to start checking before you shoot your mouth off and looking like an idiot,,,


Home Charging Installation


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


The Complete Guide to Charging the Chevy Volt | ChargePoint


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

jc456 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


the % difference is minimal,,,and who said the plant is ran on coal???some are nuclear and natural gas,,,

and if I had one I would set up a few solar panels and charge for free,,,,


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Takes 12 hours to charge and gives you about 50 miles max on electric, then it’s back to gasoline.



progressive hunter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Takes 12 hours to charge and gives you about 50 miles max on electric, then it’s back to gasoline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was in response to the idiots claim you need a 100 amp circuit,,,


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Screw The UN’s Agenda 2030 and fuck Fake Global Warming and It’s Green Jihad Enviro Nazis.



Stormy Daniels said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Takes 12 hours to charge and gives you about 50 miles max on electric, then it’s back to gasoline.
> ...


Sorry I am not waiting for 12 hours.  I’m jumping on my Harley which gets 40 miles a gallon and will blow the doors off of that piece of shit.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Fuck that.  They catch on fire too.  So do Teslas.



RealDave said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


do what you want,,,no business of mine,,,

I will get in my 68 ford with the 390 and run your ass down if you get in my way with your little popcycle,,,LOL


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Fuck that.  They catch on fire too.  So do Teslas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




to date I think every car made has caught fire,,,some more than once,,,


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

I don’t think you’ll catch me in that thing.

But I do love American Muscle Cars.



progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

It makes no difference to me if you burn your own dumb ass up in a Pinto or Volt.



progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck that.  They catch on fire too.  So do Teslas.
> ...


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> I don’t think you’ll catch me in that thing.
> 
> But I do love America. Muscle Cars.
> 
> ...


what do you have against 68 fords???

besides the usual stuff


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> It makes no difference to me if you burn your own dumb ass up in a Pinto or Volt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUCAIPA: Harley-Davidson catches fire, owner burned (UPDATE) – Press Enterprise


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

Nothing.  I’d probably love that car.

Bikes have an advantage due to horsepower to weight ratio is all I was saying.



progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think you’ll catch me in that thing.
> ...


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Nothing.  I’d probably love that car.
> 
> Bikes have an advantage due to horsepower to weight ratio is all I was saying.
> 
> ...




they suck in the rain and snow,,,,


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 27, 2019)

No shit!  Lol





progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing.  I’d probably love that car.
> ...


----------



## sparky (Jun 27, 2019)

Dunno which is more _'full of it'_, the oilocracy, or the green machine,,,,,~S~


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2019)

Of course, it is all but inevitable that electric cars supplant gas cars. But, until It's economical, its not happening.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Takes 12 hours to charge and gives you about 50 miles max on electric, then it’s back to gasoline.
> ...




Quit being obtuse faggot when you know your God damn wrong .


I said volt , telsa and clothes dryer...it's God damn basic electricity..once again let us guess your a fucking child
And never



Heard of black outs when everyone has their A/C on ?








*.*


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...




you also said it takes a 200 amp upgrade which is why you need to check before you open your mouth,,

I've had to correct you a few times now,,,

just look it up first,,,


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...




And once again houses in the US have a 100amp or 200 amp service and that's not even taken into consideration the out dated power grid that can't even handle a EMP strike.


.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2019)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




but all they need is at most a 60 amp and some even a 20 amp,,,,

you said they need a 15K dollar upgrade to do it,,,and thats just not true,,,


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



As I have said over and over most people drive less than 50 miles a day so plugging in the car is not a problem


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



I have never run out of gas either Moron but people do every day


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Idiot

You can buy and electric car for less than 25 grand


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Not really
> ...



There is no such thing as nuclear waste

There Is No Such Thing as Nuclear Waste


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > MOst people drive less than 50 miles a day.
> ...


Yeah if you want to drive a scooter and look like a fag


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> How many people will want to pour 7500 dollars into a 15 year old electric car that needs the battery replaced? It won't be worth half that by that time.


Batteries are getting better all the time

But figure it out, an electric motor is basically maintenance free, doesn't need oil changes or tune ups or antifreeze etc so is the battery replacement every few years going to make maintenance more expensive than any other car and most people never have to replace the battery in their EV.

Manufacturers also offer battery warranties that will cover battery replacement for up to 100000 miles


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

Frannie said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



When you compare the maintenance costs across the board for EVs and ICEs you'll see that in the long run an EV is most likely cheaper since electricity is less expensive than gas and an electric motor is basically maintenance free 

And As i said many manufacturers are offering battery warranties that are similar to power train warranties and will cover battery replacements for 100000 miles


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Did that increase in electricity costs surpass the costs of what he would have paid for gasoline?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...





Borillar said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


There Is No Such Thing as Nuclear Waste


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Takes 12 hours to charge and gives you about 50 miles max on electric, then it’s back to gasoline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nissan, Chevy, Volkswagen, Ford and Hyundai, all make EVs that get over 100 miles per charge and since most people drive less than 50 miles a day you won't need a full charge every day.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> I don’t think you’ll catch me in that thing.
> 
> But I do love American Muscle Cars.
> 
> ...


So do I

And I have never said anything about getting rid of all internal combustion engines'
All I have ever said was that EVs have a use in transportation.

I don't know why people can't agree that fewer cars running on gasoline will improve air quality especially in areas that are subject to high volumes of traffic


----------



## gipper (Jun 28, 2019)

Why all the bitching and moaning?  Our wonderful government has already decided this issue. They are FORCING Americans into electric cars. Uncle knows best. 

*The Coming Cash For Not-Clunkers*
*
Within the next couple of years, almost every car company will be building – and trying to sell – electric  cars.

It won’t be just Tesla’s cars – which cars Tesla is already having trouble trying to sell. Chiefly, because there is a built-in limit to the number of $35,000 and up cars you can sell – regardless of the number you build.

Imagine a real estate developer who only built $350,000 houses – heedless of the ability of people in the area to buy them. The homes are “nice” – they have triple-paned casement windows and granite countertops and three bathrooms.  But no one comes.*

The Coming Cash For Not-Clunkers - EPautos - Libertarian Car Talk


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

gipper said:


> Why all the bitching and moaning?  Our wonderful government has already decided this issue. They are FORCING Americans into electric cars. Uncle knows best.
> 
> *The Coming Cash For Not-Clunkers*
> 
> ...



Libertarian conspiracy theories


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 28, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


*I always thought Cremation was a nice way to go.  Now you can drive to your own funeral for as low as $25 Grand.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 28, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think you’ll catch me in that thing.
> ...


*You realize though that EVs actually use more Carbon, and do more damage to the environment in their manufacture than do a combustion engine vehicle, correct?*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 28, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Takes 12 hours to charge and gives you about 50 miles max on electric, then it’s back to gasoline.
> ...



*Just don't take a trip in them.*


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 28, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


I bet you cant prove that,,,


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 28, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


*So you ignored all the data in the thread and want it all repeated again?

Do you do any research on any topics at all?

Electric cars 'pose green threat'

"The production phase of electric vehicles proved substantially more environmentally intensive," the report said, comparing it to how petrol and diesel cars are made.

"The global warming potential from electric vehicle production is about twice that of conventional vehicles."

In addition, producing batteries and electric motors requires a lot of toxic minerals such as nickel, copper and aluminium.

Hence, the acidification impact is much greater than that of conventional car production.

"Across the other impacts considered in the analysis including potential for effects related to acid rain, airborne particulate matter, smog, human toxicity, ecosystem toxicity and depletion of fossil fuel and mineral resources, electric vehicles consistently perform worse or on par with modern internal combustion engine vehicles, despite virtually zero direct emissions during operation," according to Prof Stromman.

'Counterproductive' efforts

With electric car production being so damaging to the environment, these cars have already polluted a great deal by the time they hit the road, the report says.
*


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


  OK, its nuclear shit no one has found a use for yet but might someday.

Just like we can use most of the stuff taken to landfills to burn & make electricity, therefore there is no garbage?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


If an EMP knocked out electric, gasoline stations couldn't pump your gasoline.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 28, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


*And the electronics on your electric car would also be completely shot as they are particularly sensitive to an EMP.

An Old Clunker though would still be running while belching smoke, and passing faggy Prius owners stuck on the side of the road.

I'd especially enjoy blasting some people with a blast of black diesel smoke.*


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 28, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...




thats a nice opinion piece,,,to bad it didnt have those fancy color charts and graphs to show the details of how it is worse,,,not to mention all the factors left out


----------



## RealDave (Jun 28, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


  So you are one of those assfiucks  with their jacked up 4x4s, Confederate flag across the back window who is actually dumb enough to think its being a tough guy to rev their engines & spew black smoke.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Yes, Virginia, there is such a thing as too stupid to be alive


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


You didn't read the article did you?

over 90% of what we call waste is nothing but naturally occurring uranium
And FYI there are reactors that can use what we call waste from the old light water reactors therefore none of that is waste but rather is fuel for other reactors.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


And your car that depends on a computer chip wouldn't run either. 

And who has an EMP that can be deployed against anyone right now?

You're reading too many apocalyptic sci fi novels


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 28, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



*Old Cars do not have Computers in them.*


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


No shit Sherlock

I happen to have a 1970 Nova SS 396 in the garage so when the never gonna happen EMP strike occurs I'll still be driving


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 28, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




cars started having chips in them in the early 80s,,,so soorry old cars do have chips,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 28, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...




does that have points or electronic ignition???


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 28, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...




Just make sure it's not running.


The fuck head doesn't even know it's just like a 10 billion dollars plus to upgrade our Electrical grid to protect from a solar flare/or man made EMP 

How Much Will It Cost to Protect America's Electrical Grid? Who Will Pay?



.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 28, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



A solar flare is the same thing but natural, God damn the lack of education in this thread blows my mind away.


.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




honey we talked about this,,,
you have no place telling other people they lack education,,,


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Points


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


There is nothing computer controlled in it at all


It doen't even have a bluetooth stereo


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Yeah now tell me the odds of that happening


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


really?

Defense one?

Might as well be alex jones


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2019)

bear513 said:


> The fuck head doesn't even know it's just like a 10 billion dollars plus to upgrade our Electrical grid to protect from a solar flare/or man made EMP


I.E., 0.26% of the annual budget.


----------



## james bond (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm for lessening air pollution.  Are electric cars actually cleaner than gas fuel powered cars?  We still have to generate electricity in order to store the charge in their batteries.  I suppose they are less polluting in terms of operation.  Still, electric cars leaves residue such as its large li-ion battery that is difficult to get rid of.  The battery can explode and is highly flammable in an accident.  The vid is that of a laptop li-ion battery fire.  I was involved in a cell phone battery fire.  The HF gas just stays in your throat and a just a little could cause you to cough and gag.  You know a lot of it could kill you as it is difficult to expel.  The car could be worse.  The gas inside is is hydrogen fluoride and is poisonous.  Replacing the battery can be a big cost of the car itself.  IOW, it's not a no brainer.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 1, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



We just missed a huge one by a few weeks a couple years ago and how old are you?

Jesus when I was a kid a solar flare knocked out the North Eastern sea board and part of Canada.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 1, 2019)

And...

A diesel charging an electric car...


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 1, 2019)

kyzr said:


> If climate concerns are very important to democrats, then we all should be driving electric cars.  We need tax incentives to get car buyers into EVs.  Also, raising the gas tax to fund infrastructure would be a good thing too.
> Charging An Electric Vehicle Is Far Cleaner Than Driving On Gasoline, Everywhere In America
> Lets take a poll.



Electric cars are for shitforbrains who must think the tooth fairy puts the power in the wall socket. Anyone with any brains and a basic knowledge of science and engineering knows they're a ridiculous farce bought by fools.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


So what are the actual odds?

And close only counts in horse shoes and hand grenades

And knocked out what exactly?  If you're telling me the entire NE coastline was hit with a solar EMP then you best post a link


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 2, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...




I got the two mixed up the 1977 one was caused by a bolt of lightning..btw you can look this stuff up yourself.


The Day the Sun Brought Darkness
On March 13, 1989 the entire province of Quebec, Canada suffered an electrical power blackout. Hundreds of blackouts occur in some part of North America every year. The Quebec Blackout was different, because this one was caused by a solar storm!

On Friday March 10, 1989 astronomers witnessed a powerful explosion on the sun. Within minutes, tangled magnetic forces on the sun had released a billion-ton cloud of gas. It was like the energy of thousands of nuclear bombs exploding at the same time. The storm cloud rushed out from the sun, straight towards Earth, at a million miles an hour. The solar flare that accompanied the outburst immediately caused short-wave radio interference, including the jamming of radio signals from Radio Free Europe into Russia. It was thought that the signals had been jammed by the Kremlin, but it was only the sun acting up!

On the evening of Monday, March 12 the vast cloud of solar plasma (a gas of electrically charged particles) finally struck Earth's magnetic field. The violence of this 'geomagnetic storm' caused spectacular 'northern lights' that could be seen as far south as Florida and Cuba. The magnetic disturbance was incredibly intense. It actually created electrical currents in the ground beneath much of North America. Just after 2:44 a.m. on March 13, the currents found a weakness in the electrical power grid of Quebec. In less than 2 minutes, the entire Quebec power grid lost power. During the 12-hour blackout that followed, millions of people suddenly found themselves in dark office buildings and underground pedestrian tunnels, and in stalled elevators. Most people woke up to cold homes for breakfast. The blackout also closed schools and businesses, kept the Montreal Metro shut during the morning rush hour, and closed Dorval Airport.

The Quebec Blackout was by no means a local event. Some of the U.S. electrical utilities had their own cliffhanger problems to deal with. New York Power lost 150 megawatts the moment the Quebec power grid went down. The New England Power Pool lost 1,410 megawatts at about the same time. Service to 96 electrical utilities in New England was interrupted while other reserves of electrical power were brought online. Luckily, the U.S. had the power to spare at the time…but just barely. Across the United States from coast to coast, over 200 power grid problems erupted within minutes of the start of the March 13 storm. Fortunately none of these caused a blackout.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 2, 2019)

The Coming Cash For Not-Clunkers - EPautos - Libertarian Car Talk


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


A power blackout is hardly an EMP. and it was only 12 hours

Shit I can lose power for a day or two after a snow storm.  That's why I have a generator


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 2, 2019)

The Honda e has a good name. And the design looks good. It is also a small car, which is the only correct choice. It comes in five delightful colors. And today, Honda revealed some claimed power numbers, saying that the e will deliver up to 148 horsepower and 221 lb-ft of torque. 
The e’s range is “over 200 km,” per Honda, or about 125 miles, which also isn’t terribly impressive, but this car is for urban commuters, not road trips. In any case, Honda says that e can charge 80 percent of its battery in 30 minutes.  The Honda E Is the Electric Car You've Been Waiting For Hurry rubes before they are all gone.


----------



## Frannie (Jul 3, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


There are no electric cars kid there con not be until fossil and nuclear fuel is not used to generate the electricity.

Bye the way its snowing in Colorado so global warming is canceled


----------



## Frannie (Jul 3, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Tell us more about the electric dragster that is out of fuel after 15 seconds

Climate change is proved, the snow in Colorado this summer proves it


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 3, 2019)

kyzr said:


> If climate concerns are very important to democrats, then we all should be driving electric cars.  We need tax incentives to get car buyers into EVs.  Also, raising the gas tax to fund infrastructure would be a good thing too.
> Charging An Electric Vehicle Is Far Cleaner Than Driving On Gasoline, Everywhere In America
> Lets take a poll.


I shouldn't have to bank roll other peoples rides.. I love my 1992 F150 5.8L V8 4x4 that gets around 10 mpg.


----------



## initforme (Jul 6, 2019)

Much to the shagrin of big oil electric cars will happen.  It's not a big deal.  It's on the way.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 6, 2019)

Kiewitt Buckskin Mining Company is looking to fill the following positions:

*Shovel Mechanic
*Electrician
*Equipment Operators
*Experienced Diesel Mechanics 

Please submit a resume by July 21, 2019 at:

https://kiewitcareers.kiewit.c


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 8, 2019)

Toyota is continuing to explore the idea of solar-powered cars, with the automaker recently announcing that it’s ready to begin testing its most advanced system to date.
We also see improvements in the technology’s ability to convert solar energy, which, at 34% efficiency, is a significant improvement on the 22.5% efficiency of the previous design. Toyota said that by enhancing the efficiency and increasing the amount of space the cells take up on the Prius, it’s been able to improve power generation by almost five times compared to the Prius PHV.

The enhancements mean that the new solar cells will be able to generate enough power — if parked in the sun for a day — to give it the vehicle an extra 27 miles of range, about seven times more than before.
https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/...-in-solar-cells-to-add-27-miles-to-its-range/
No mention of price but if this proves out I could drive months without having to charge.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 21, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...




once again...............................



Major power outages pop up from Michigan to New York amid dangerous heat wave


----------

